# Milan - Inter. GICC. 25 Luglio 2015, ore 14.00. Tv Premium Sport.



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2015)

Guinness international champions cup 2015. Il Milan, in Cina, dovrà sfidare Inter e Real Madrid. La prima partita è proprio contro i neroazzuri. Il Milan avrà a disposizione tutti i nazionali ed i nuovi acquisti (sperando anche Luiz Adriano) a disposizione. Sinisa, invece, ritroverà una sua vecchia conoscenza. L'Inter. Ma questa volta da avversario.

Dove vedere la partita in tv?

Sarà possibile seguire il match in diretta ed in esclusiva sabato 25 luglio su Premium Sport.

A seguire commenti e formazioni.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (16 Luglio 2015)

Bisogna vincere.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Luglio 2015)

Per fortuna si gioca in Cina in un orario decente. Non se ne poteva più degli orari tipo 2 o 3 del mattino in USA


----------



## Dumbaghi (20 Luglio 2015)

Questa mi sa proprio che me la guardo


----------



## Danielsan (20 Luglio 2015)

Partita tosta per entrambe


----------



## Louis Gara (20 Luglio 2015)

A sto giro non hanno nemmeno la scusa delle gambe imballate, dei carichi di lavoro, dell'avversario più pronto


----------



## Aragorn (20 Luglio 2015)

Sarà molto interessante il duello a centrocampo tra Nocerino e Kondogbia


----------



## Ma che ooh (20 Luglio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Sarà molto interessante il duello a centrocampo tra Nocerino e Kondogbia



Sfida alla pari, con Nocerino però favorito


----------



## Renegade (20 Luglio 2015)

Segnerà Kondogbia. Ma la vinciamo noi e Galliani si farà bello davanti alle telecamere parlando di squadra già competitiva ecc. Film già visto


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (20 Luglio 2015)

Come al solito, gare che non contano nulla, se non per mettere minuti alle gambe. Comunque sia, una vittoria contro l'Inter è sempre bella da vedere.


----------



## folletto (21 Luglio 2015)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Come al solito, gare che non contano nulla, se non per mettere minuti alle gambe. *Comunque sia, una vittoria contro l'Inter è sempre bella da vedere.*



Senza dubbio, anche se in chiave mercato ci sarebbe forse più utile una sconfitta netta


----------



## Tobi (21 Luglio 2015)

i asfaltiamo con Bacca ed Adriano


----------



## osvaldobusatti (21 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Segnerà Kondogbia. Ma la vinciamo noi e Galliani si farà bello davanti alle telecamere parlando di squadra già competitiva ecc. Film già visto



Partita persa in partenza.
Sto guardando Bayern Muenchen-Inter: nel 1° tempo (0-0) possesso palla assolutamente a favore del BM, che però in avanti non riesce a segnare. Avessero Menèz sarebbero in vantaggio.
Inter in veloci contropiede su qualche svarione difensivo avversario, ma senza pericoli per Neuer.
Buon c.campo dell'Inter, buono Kondo, difesa che si salva con continui calci d'angolo.
Rispetto a noi l'Inter mi sembra più compatta, c.campo superiore al nostro di gran lunga, soprattutto in fase di copertura.
Non siamo in grado di ripetere il gioco del BM, quindi perderemo tranquillamente.
Ma forse sarà un bene.


----------



## markjordan (21 Luglio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Partita persa in partenza.
> Sto guardando Bayern Muenchen-Inter: nel 1° tempo (0-0) possesso palla assolutamente a favore del BM, che però in avanti non riesce a segnare. Avessero Menèz sarebbero in vantaggio.
> Inter in veloci contropiede su qualche svarione difensivo avversario, ma senza pericoli per Neuer.
> Buon c.campo dell'Inter, buono Kondo, difesa che si salva con continui calci d'angolo.
> ...


nostradamus
vedremo


----------



## markjordan (21 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> A sto giro non hanno nemmeno la scusa delle gambe imballate, dei carichi di lavoro, dell'avversario più pronto


fuso orario
loro si sono gia' ambientati


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Luglio 2015)

*Probabile formazione per La Gazzetta: (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez; Calabria, Mexes, Paletta, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Cerci, Niang.*


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione per La Gazzetta: (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez; Calabria, Mexes, Paletta, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Cerci, Niang.*



Anche se ci metti Bacca e Luiz adriano in attacco, non riesco proprio a vedere questa formazione come competitiva.
A meno che Montolivo non esploda, calcisticamente parlando, a 30 anni, il centrocampo resta il nostro reparto più scandaloso


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione per La Gazzetta: (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez; Calabria, Mexes, Paletta, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Cerci, Niang.*



Li asfaltiamo


----------



## Underhill84 (24 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione per La Gazzetta: (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez; Calabria, Mexes, Paletta, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Cerci, Niang.*



*Inter: (4-3-1-2) Handanovic; Montoya, Ranocchia, Juan Jesus, D’Ambrosio; Brozovic, Kovacic, Kondogbia; Hernanes; Palacio, Icardi.*


----------



## Giangy (24 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione per La Gazzetta: (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez; Calabria, Mexes, Paletta, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Cerci, Niang.*


Per un amichevole come prima formazione non sarebbe male, unica pecca Montolivo, e Cerci


----------



## Danielsan (24 Luglio 2015)

Sulla carta sembriamo inferiori, e non di poco. Sulla carta.


----------



## yohann (24 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione per La Gazzetta: (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez; Calabria, Mexes, Paletta, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Cerci, Niang.*



Che cosa volete che facciamo con una formazione simile...


----------



## yohann (24 Luglio 2015)

In ottica mercato sarebbe meglio perderla.


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> In ottica mercato sarebbe meglio perderla.



E visto che sarebbe meglio perderla per voi , i giocatori la vinceranno minimo 4-0


----------



## yohann (24 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> E visto che sarebbe meglio perderla per voi , i giocatori la vinceranno minimo 4-0



Non ci sono rischi credo


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Non ci sono rischi credo



Vabbè dai volevo scherzare , mica dicevo sul serio


----------



## cris (24 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione per La Gazzetta: (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez; Calabria, Mexes, Paletta, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Cerci, Niang.*



Mi è mancato il respiro un attimo, leggendola.
Ma anche se ci fosse stato Bacca in attacco, cioè.. ma dove andiamo con sta rosa? Con la rosa attuale non so se ci arriviam in europa league. Nomi agghiaccianti, scarsoni ovunque.


----------



## yohann (24 Luglio 2015)

Ma che ooh ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai volevo scherzare , mica dicevo sul serio



Ahaha lo so


----------



## Ma che ooh (24 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Ahaha lo so



Eheehe


----------



## admin (24 Luglio 2015)

La conferenza di Sinisa

QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/conferenz...nter-24-luglio-2015-a-vt30506.html#post772999


----------



## milan1899 (24 Luglio 2015)

Per chi può e' in diretta sul canale tedesco sport1 su astra!


----------



## Sir Yussen (24 Luglio 2015)

Ragazzi che dite, c'è una qualche possibilità di vederla stando all'aereoporto di Fiumicino domani a quell'ora?


----------



## HyenaSmith (24 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione per La Gazzetta: (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez; Calabria, Mexes, Paletta, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Cerci, Niang.*



Mammamia, roba da settimo/ottavo posto, altro che Romagnoli, qua stanno da rifare i 9/11 della formazione.


----------



## Aron (24 Luglio 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Mi è mancato il respiro un attimo, leggendola.
> Ma anche se ci fosse stato Bacca in attacco, cioè.. ma dove andiamo con sta rosa? Con la rosa attuale non so se ci arriviam in europa league. Nomi agghiaccianti, scarsoni ovunque.



Si sa già che la formazione attuale non va da nessuna parte, non a caso nelle ultime due stagioni non si è neanche qualificata alle coppe.

Aspettiamo la conclusione del calciomercato. 

Se non altro in questo precampionato abbiamo la nota lieta di Calabria, che quasi sicuramente sarà titolare fin dalla prima partita di campionato.


----------



## peppe75 (25 Luglio 2015)

Sulla difesa due centrali buoni sarebbero da comprare...in più un centrocampista di qualità...e poi ovviamente Ibra per completare il tutto...inoltre Jose Mauri deve ancora inserirsi così come Bertolacci!!


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> *Probabile formazione per La Gazzetta: (4-3-1-2) Diego Lopez; Calabria, Mexes, Paletta, Antonelli; Montolivo, De Jong, Bertolacci; Bonaventura; Cerci, Niang.*



Difesa solida, centrocampo di qualità e attacco devastante.  Vinceremo tranquillamente con 5 gol di scarto. (quello sarà il nostro migliore centrocampo e quindi quello titolare.  ottimo)


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Luglio 2015)




----------



## Superpippo9 (25 Luglio 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Mammamia, roba da settimo/ottavo posto, altro che Romagnoli, qua stanno da rifare i 9/11 della formazione.



per me anche 11-12..... cerchiamo di essere seri ed intanto mettiamo dentro romagnoli e Ibra e poi ne riparliamo


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


>



La formazione è addirittura peggiore di quella ipotizzata dalla gazzetta 
Ma i cinesi si vengono a vedere Rodrigo Ely, Matri, Bertolacci e Poli?


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (25 Luglio 2015)

Vediamo se riusciamo a far figuracce contro un'Inter che gioca con le terze scelte...


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (25 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=1669]DinastiaMaldini[/MENTION] alla prossima provocazione del genere verrai bannato


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


>



.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


>



è andata a finire che ho una gran voglia di vederla, comunque a centrocampo davano Brozovic-Kovacic-Kondogbia per l'Inter, non credo schierino quella roba.


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


>



Oh,santo cielo,è abominevole!


----------



## bargnani83 (25 Luglio 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> Oh,santo cielo,è abominevole!



fossi negli spettatori chiederei il rimborso del biglietto. 2 formazioni oscene.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

bargnani83 ha scritto:


> fossi negli spettatori chiederei il rimborso del biglietto. 2 formazioni oscene.



 ma uno spezzone di partita lo faranno luiz adriano e bacca??


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


>



Gnoukouri, Taide e Nagatopo a centrocampo, se giocano così, vincere è obbligatorio


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Il marketing in Asia va a gonfie vele


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


>



Ieri Real City c'erano 100.000 spettatori.. immagino il tutto esaurito in sta partita..


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il marketing in Asia va a gonfie vele



ma sicuri che abbiamo tutti sti fan??


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il marketing in Asia va a gonfie vele



Cinesi protofascisti


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan

Diego Lopez; Calabria, Alex, Ely, De Sciglio; De Jong, Poli, Bertolacci; Honda; Matri, Niang.


La formazione dell'Inter
*
*Carrizo; Santon, Andreolli, Popa, Nagatomo; Gnoukouri, Taider; Baldini, Delgado, Dimarco; Longo*


----------



## Hellscream (25 Luglio 2015)

Il ciuffetto è furbo, vuol far vedere che gli mancano (ancora) giocatori


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (25 Luglio 2015)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Il ciuffetto è furbo, vuol far vedere che gli mancano (ancora) giocatori



Speriamo di umiliarli allora, anche se dubito


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Diego Lopez; Calabria, Alex, Ely, De Sciglio; De Jong, Poli, Bertolacci; Honda; Matri, Niang.*



Cerci e L.Adriano nemmeno in panca, qualcuno sa perchè ?


----------



## J&B (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma Bacca?


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Diego Lopez; Calabria, Alex, Ely, De Sciglio; De Jong, Poli, Bertolacci; Honda; Matri, Niang.
> 
> ...




Mamma mia. Ma che è sta roba!??!


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (25 Luglio 2015)

Se il primo tempo non finisce almeno 3-0 per noi sarei deluso. L'inter gioca seriamente con una squadra da lega pro. 
Mancini ridicolo, cosa vuole dimostrare?


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Diego Lopez; Calabria, Alex, Ely, De Sciglio; De Jong, Poli, Bertolacci; Honda; Matri, Niang.
> 
> ...



Mancini veramente senza vergogna


----------



## Fabregas (25 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il marketing in Asia va a gonfie vele



Mi si è fermato il cuore quando ho visto la maglia di Abate


----------



## Hellscream (25 Luglio 2015)

admin ha scritto:


> mamma mia. Ma che è sta roba!??!



cvd.


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Diego Lopez; Calabria, Alex, Ely, De Sciglio; De Jong, Poli, Bertolacci; Honda; Matri, Niang.
> 
> ...



Rispetto a loro siamo fortissimi . Quindi in difesa, centrocampo e attacco


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (25 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Diego Lopez; Calabria, Alex, Ely, De Sciglio; De Jong, Poli, Bertolacci; Honda; Matri, Niang.
> 
> ...



Mancini sta tirando troppo la corda.
Prevedo scontri con la dirigenza


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Diego Lopez; Calabria, Alex, Ely, De Sciglio; De Jong, Poli, Bertolacci; Honda; Matri, Niang.
> 
> ...



Maledetto ciuffo


----------



## Hellscream (25 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Diego Lopez; Calabria, Alex, Ely, De Sciglio; De Jong, Poli, Bertolacci; Honda; Matri, Niang.
> 
> ...



Ciuffetto cmq è incredibile eh, pur di farsi comprare i giocatori avrebbe messo pure i pulcini


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Diego Lopez; Calabria, Alex, Ely, De Sciglio; De Jong, Poli, Bertolacci; Honda; Matri, Niang.
> 
> ...


Noi non siamo chissà cosa, ma la formazion dell'Inter è un misto tra pippe, terze scelte e primavera. Mah....


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il marketing in Asia va a gonfie vele





 E sono pure comunisti.


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Mancini vuole farci vincere per lasciarci fermi sul mercato


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (25 Luglio 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Mancini vuole farci vincere per lasciarci fermi sul mercato



L'ho pensato anche io...non vedo altri motivi per schierare quella roba


----------



## Ma che ooh (25 Luglio 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Mancini vuole farci vincere per lasciarci fermi sul mercato



Probabile


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (25 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> L'ho pensato anche io...non vedo altri motivi per schierare quella roba



è un messaggio per Tohir, e io al posto suo risponderei con una bella lettera di licenziamento


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

L'Inter ha giocato coi titolari 3-4 giorni fa, tutto qui


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2015)

Lo stadio è bello pieno però..


----------



## bargnani83 (25 Luglio 2015)

L'Inter gioca lunedì con il Real madrid


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

ma solo a me sembra che il campo faccia un pò schifo?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Rispetto a loro siamo fortissimi . Quindi in difesa, centrocampo e attacco



Io non sottovaluterei che questo sia il pensiero di Mancini... considerati i geni che abbiamo in società...

Poi però se perdiamo sarà Thohir a convincersi di rimanere così


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> ma solo a me sembra che il campo faccia un pò schifo?



Niente parole censurate per piacere


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Bello il lancio di Matri verso il nulla cosmico


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma come salta Poli? tipo kamikaze


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Gli ultras cinesi


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Madonna Niang, sempre detto che è un Robinho 2 ma più scarso, sto qua è una mangia-gol pazzesco.


----------



## Fabregas (25 Luglio 2015)

Niang non è proprio capace di finalizzare assurdo...


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma dai ma segna


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

Matri.


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Il campo comunque è illegale


----------



## Kaw (25 Luglio 2015)

Peccato, era una bella azione...


----------



## diavolo (25 Luglio 2015)

L'inutilità di Matri


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2015)

Bertolacci comunque in mezzo a questi pare forte


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

pitbull che batte le punizioni


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2015)

Chi è quell'asino che invece di tirare si è messo a fare un passaggio a pallonetto?


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

De Jong e la sua maledetta


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Con Longo in attaccato l'Inter non segnerebbe nemmeno se giocasse 3 giorni continuamente


----------



## J&B (25 Luglio 2015)

Rischiamo anche contro i ragazzini


----------



## Sotiris (25 Luglio 2015)

Calabria è molto molto forte, sono stupito.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Bertolacci comunque in mezzo a questi pare forte



.

Ma secondo me è forte proprio.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

mancini ci vuole ridicolizzare....


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

No eh, ma lasciamogli tutto il tempo di tirare, miraccomando.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Comunque mi sa che Mexes il campo non lo vedrà, mi pare che si fidi più di Ely-Alex.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Ahahahha Bertolacci e Poli


----------



## TheZio (25 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Il marketing in Asia va a gonfie vele


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma Bertolacci forte dove che manco m'ero accorto stesse in campo ed ha appena sbagliato un passaggio elementare che ha rischiato di far partire il contropiede. E stiamo giocando contro la primavera dell'Inter.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

de Sciglio.


----------



## Sotiris (25 Luglio 2015)

Per me Rodrigo Ely e Calabria bene.


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

De Sciglio ridicolizzato da Longo, rendiamoci conto.


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

de sciglio imbarazzante. Matri è sceso in campo?


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2015)

Io non considero molto le amichevoli estive..però qui siamo davvero imbarazzanti, stiamo giocando contro la primavera Inter e stiamo facendo schifo.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> de sciglio imbarazzante. Matri è sceso in campo?



Meno palloni tocca meglio è.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> De Sciglio ridicolizzato da Longo, rendiamoci conto.


De Sciglio lo salterei anch'io.


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Meno palloni tocca meglio è.


----------



## Fabregas (25 Luglio 2015)

De Sciglio sembra in un sonno perenne..


----------



## Polis (25 Luglio 2015)

il cambio di gioco di niang...


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Bertolacci se non ci fosse stato non se ne sarebbe accorto nessuno, non abbiamo un cavolo di giocatore tecnico, addirittura le punizioni le batte De Jong


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

Polis ha scritto:


> il cambio di gioco di niang...



lancio millimetrico. Sai che scambi tra quei 4 se non arriva Ibra. 



HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Bertolacci se non ci fosse stato non se ne sarebbe accorto nessuno



bertolacci l'ho visto per la prima volta quando ha fatto fallo.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

ma sbaglio o ci sono più tifosi dell'inter che del milan?


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Niang e Calabria le uniche note positive, il resto lasciamo perdere. Gnoukocoso e Baldini, due 19enni, ci stanno scherzando.
De Sciglio un morto di sonno, Matri e Bertolacci non pervenuti e probabilmente staranno facendo uno spritzettino


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Niang, che piede delicato.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma Niang ha 2 piedi vergognosi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2015)

Cosa non sta sudando Mihajilovic ?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

ha fatto più cross corretti calabria in 1 mese che abate in una carriera .


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

e quando segna Niang


----------



## alcyppa (25 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Cosa non sta sudando Mihajilovic ?



Stavo per scrivere la stessa cosa.
Quasi ai livelli di Zidane.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

rendiamoci conto che siamo una squadretta...ci fosse stata una squadra seria contro quest'inter avrebbero fatto almeno 3 gol. Che vergogna.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Luglio 2015)

L'unico che salvo e' Calabria, il resto roba vergognosa. De Sciglio neanche un passaggio azzecca


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

che ignoranza de jong


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

ma che scappati di casa giocano all inter ??? chi sono questi hahahaha ? ..

ps : noi facciamo RIDERE


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

de jong che batte le punizioni e niang i calci d'angolo. Ecco la qualità che abbiamo in mezzo.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Luglio 2015)

Forse meglio così. Almeno sinisa può alzare la voce. Spero.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma cosa fanno??


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Mamma mia. Matri è una roba che non si può definire.


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

NON-CI-CREDO, basta chiudete tutto


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

Matri  roba da prima categoria... da mandare via a CALCI ..


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

Madonna...


----------



## Fabregas (25 Luglio 2015)

Sopprimete Niang


----------



## alcyppa (25 Luglio 2015)

Hahahaha.

Ma cos'è sta roba?


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Luglio 2015)

Matri-Niang...


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> de jong che batte le punizioni e niang i calci d'angolo. Ecco la qualità che abbiamo in mezzo.



T'avevo detto su Matri.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Luglio 2015)

Matri che non riesce neanche a passare la palla a campo libero. Per non parlare dei calci d'angolo...


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

Il passaggio di Matri.... ma che pippone.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Matri? Una buona riserva cit.  Per l'FC Ibiza forse


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

niang che batte i corner fa capire che non abbiamo piedi buoni in squadra...


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> T'avevo detto su Matri.



12 mln per questo shatush.  e ancora dobbiamo finirlo di pagare.
Comunque anche lì Niang ha un pò dormito. Aspettava che gli arrivava nei piedi e non si accorge che stava tornando il difensore.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Luglio 2015)

Mi sono accorto solo ora che


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma De Sciglio che si fa scherzare da Santon?


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Luglio 2015)

Lo diro fino alla morte Pazzini da le piste a Matri, quel passaggio non l'avrebbe mai sbagliato Pazzini.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

ma cosa sto vedendo?


----------



## alcyppa (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma fare un "Milan ho perso l'aereo" con Matri che viene abbandonato all'hotel no?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

no dai raga veramente al milan non può giocare MATRI ...una roba indegna e schifosa..ma cosa ha sbagliato ?


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Dopo questa Marti è da prendere e da buttare a calci nel sedere fuori dal Milan. Questo prende 3 milioni l'anno e c'è chi ancora parla di gente prevenuta nei confronti di Galliani.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2015)

Migliore notizia comunque Ely migliore in campo, pensavo fosse di passaggio e invece pare ci si punti


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Luglio 2015)

Matri...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

rendiamoci conto che Matri ha fatto vincere la coppa italia alla juve


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Luglio 2015)

Comunque indipendentemente dal valore dei giocatori in campo, non si vede uno schema di gioco chiaro. Non abbiamo punti di riferimento né in mezzo né davanti, solo Calabria prende l'iniziativa per creare situazioni potenzialmente pericolose


----------



## Djerry (25 Luglio 2015)

La cosa tragicomica è che si è pure lamentato per non si sa bene cosa con Niang...


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

In fuorigioco Maturi aveva fatto er cuucchiaio. Solo così poteva segnare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

comunque ragazzi calabria è forte


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Matri e Bertolacci, 32 milioni


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Matri e Bertolacci, 32 milioni



Però sono italiani, ci sta dai.


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

45 minuti senza fare un'azione pericolosa alla primavera dell'Inter e stavamo giusto ora per prendere gol.


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

*Milan - Inter 0-0 fine PT*


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma cosa sto vedendo?



una roba indegna


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Matri e Bertolacci, 32 milioni



Ma che dici!!!! I tifosi sono ingiusti con Galliani, non è colpa sua!!!!


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Luglio 2015)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Comunque indipendentemente dal valore dei giocatori in campo, non si vede uno schema di gioco chiaro. Non abbiamo punti di riferimento né in mezzo né davanti, solo Calabria prende l'iniziativa per creare situazioni potenzialmente pericolose





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> una roba indegna


Viene quasi difficile considerarla una partita. Sono 22 giocatori a caso buttati in campo con lo scopo di intrattenere per 90 minuti. Le tournee per far soldi...



Dany20 ha scritto:


> In fuorigioco Maturi aveva fatto er cuucchiaio. Solo così poteva segnare.


Ho capito bene? i telecronisti hanno detto che Matri si è rivolto all'arbitro cinese dicendogli "non sento,non sento"


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)




----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

Imbarazzanti: Bertolacci, Matri, Poli, De Sciglio
Da rivedere: Niang, Honda 
Chi salvo: Calabria e De Jong perchè è l'unico che recupera palloni.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Luglio 2015)

Abbiamo sofferto con la primavera dell'Inter, non oso immaginare ora con i loro titolari cosa andiamo a combinare


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

comunque ancora una volta mi chiedo perché organizzino queste partite...


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Tutto sommato non stiamo facendo schifo, forse anche perché l'inter lo sta facendo. Se avessimo un attaccante serio al posto di Matri, forse saremmo già a due gol di vantaggio.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

comunque honda da trequartista non mi dispiace, è l'unico che ha un pò di inventiva, e ho detto tutto.


----------



## uoteghein (25 Luglio 2015)

Mah.
La colpa non é affatto di Matri m di quel demente senza cervello di Niang. Uno dei giocatori tatticamente più stupidi che io abbia mai visto.
Era troppo avanti e troppo distante da Matri. DEVE aggredire e andare incontro alla palla.
Detto questo Milan grottesco, io rivedo le stesse cose del Milan di Inzaghi e di quello di Allegri. Mi pare un incubo da cui mom riusciamo ad uscire.
Perché non riusciamo MAI ad avere un gioco che ci contraddistingua?


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Male. Malissimo. 

E stiamo giocando contro la Primavera dell'Inter...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Luglio 2015)

Non ce la faccio a vedere il secondo tempo...onestamente dopo tanti anni di sofferenze è una vergogna quello che si sta vedendo...qui servono MINIMO 10 giocatori nuovi e noi stiamo a supplicare Ibra di venire...che schifo


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Tutto sommato non stiamo facendo schifo, forse anche perché l'inter lo sta facendo. Se avessimo un attaccante serio al posto di Matri, forse saremmo già a due gol di vantaggio.



ehm, l'inter ha messo le terze scelte. Non so se mi spiego. Adesso con i titolari saranno dolori.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Imbarazzanti: Bertolacci, Matri, Poli, De Sciglio
> Da rivedere: Niang, Honda
> Chi salvo: Calabria e De Jong perchè è l'unico che recupera palloni.


Io salverei Ely. Per il momento non fa danni.


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

il condor ha scritto:


> Imbarazzanti: Bertolacci, Matri, Poli, De Sciglio
> Da rivedere: Niang, Honda
> Chi salvo: Calabria e De Jong perchè è l'unico che recupera palloni.



Sottoscrivo e qui c'è pure chi ha il coraggio di dare addosso a Nigel che è l'unico che ci mette sempre tutto in campo e che viene fatto giocare da regista quando le sue caratteristiche sono ben altre. Bertolacci è un flop preannunciatissimo, sempre detto, uno invisibile in 45 minuti contro una squadra primavera.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Luglio 2015)

Riserve + Primavera per loro e abbiamo avuto un'occasione con i titolari. OK.


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Tutto sommato non stiamo facendo schifo, forse anche perché l'inter lo sta facendo. Se avessimo un attaccante serio al posto di Matri, forse saremmo già a due gol di vantaggio.



ma qui non devi guardare i gol ma il gioco e le prestazioni dei singoli. Sono allucinanti.


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Luglio 2015)

Purtroppo non è un test sufficientemente valido per tirare conclusioni, ma la difesa meno peggio di quanto pensassi. Calabria mi piace sempre più, per atteggiamento, coraggio e perché sa mettere in mezzo dei cross che non risultano in una minaccia per quelli seduti in tribuna sul lato opposto del campo, Ely bene anche se non ha dovuto fare granché a dire il vero, Alex meno fradicio di come temessi (ma ci sarebbe, come per Ely, da vederlo contro attaccanti veri, per ritmo, intensità e tecnica), De Sciglio... mi sembra continui ad essere la brutta copia di quello che prometteva essere, sembra più una questione di testa comunque. Dal centrocampo in su, solo il caos e l'improvvisazione.


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Servono Ibra, 100 milioni e un DS che non vada a prendere i Bertolacci di turno.


----------



## yohann (25 Luglio 2015)

Matri ci mette piu tempo a entrare in forma visto il fisico che si ritrova.
Molto bene Calabria chissa che non ci leviamo dalla palle Abate.
Spero di vedere Luiz e Bacca anche 15mn.
Ridicolo Mancini ma lo si sapeva eh


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Tutto sommato non stiamo facendo schifo, forse anche perché l'inter lo sta facendo. Se avessimo un attaccante serio al posto di Matri, forse saremmo già a due gol di vantaggio.



Sì, peccato che noi siamo con i 3/4 della formazione titolare e loro con riserve e primavera


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Io salverei Ely. Per il momento non fa danni.



ci mancherebbe solo che si fanno imbucare da Longo e non so neanche come si chiamano gli altri attaccanti che hanno.



Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non è un test sufficientemente valido per tirare conclusioni, ma la difesa meno peggio di quanto pensassi. Calabria mi piace sempre più, per atteggiamento, coraggio e perché sa mettere in mezzo dei cross che non risultano in una minaccia per quelli seduti in tribuna sul lato opposto del campo, Ely bene anche se non ha dovuto fare granché a dire il vero, Alex meno fradicio di come temessi (ma ci sarebbe, come per Ely, da vederlo contro attaccanti veri, per ritmo, intensità e tecnica), De Sciglio... mi sembra continui ad essere la brutta copia di quello che prometteva essere, sembra più una questione di testa comunque. Dal centrocampo in su, solo il caos e l'improvvisazione.



Giochiamo con la primavera dell'inter!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Questa squadra nemmeno con Ibra avrebbe una minima possibilità di lottare per lo scudo. Ancora non ci credo che sono andati a regalare 20 milioni per Bertolacci. Ma come faceva questo a giocare centrale in mezzo al campo al Genoa, se lo saltano anche i ragazzini?

Una roba tristissima


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Riserve + Primavera per loro e abbiamo avuto un'occasione con i *titolari*. OK.



sì certo sono i titolari i nostri... per me alla fine di questi giocheranno titolari solo Diego Lopez e Bertolacci...


----------



## yohann (25 Luglio 2015)

Ah dimenticavo che pippa DeSciglio...


----------



## uoteghein (25 Luglio 2015)

C'é una mediocritá di base comunque sconvolgente.
Bertolacci qualche timida palla in verticale l'ha messa, tra le linee. Certo Matri - Niang é una coppia d'attacco da Lega Pro.
Pirtroppo comunque la s irigiri, non c'é qualitá a centrocampo. IL PROBLEMA é quello.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sì certo sono i titolari i nostri... per me alla fine di questi giocheranno titolari solo Diego Lopez e Bertolacci...



de jong, alex, poli, honda, matri, niang, anche se non saranno titolari li vuoi paragonare alla primavera dell'inter?


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (25 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Matri ci mette piu tempo a entrare in forma visto il fisico che si ritrova.



si, in pratica non è mai entrato in forma dai tempi di Cagliari


----------



## TheZio (25 Luglio 2015)

Mah io salvo la voglia, il pressing alto e non sono poi così catastrofista..
E' vero questa inter-bis (tris) è almeno una categoria sotto però il Milan ha quasi dominato, e solo dal 30-esimo in poi è calata la condizione ed è venuta fuori un pò l'inter..
Logico manca ancora molto per migliorare, probabilmente le nostre speranze di scudetto rimangono lontane anche se dovessero arrivare Ibra, Romagnoli e Witsel.
I problemi che ho notato sono la mancanza di un difensore che fa partire l'azione, la pochezza del reparto offensivo e soprattutto la mancanza di tiri da fuori area..
La difesa ha iniziato a soffrire solo quando la condizione fisica è venuta a mancare..


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sì certo sono i titolari i nostri... per me alla fine di questi giocheranno titolari solo Diego Lopez e Bertolacci...



de Jong, De Sciglio e forse Honda. Quasi mezza formazione.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ehm, l'inter ha messo le terze scelte. Non so se mi spiego. Adesso con i titolari saranno dolori.


Queste amichevoli lasciano il tempo che trovano, con Inzaghi le amichevoli italiane abbiamo fatto strabene e vedi che campionato...Ma poi con la rosa che abbiamo messo oggi, non andremo da nessuna parte comunque, servono un centrocampista ed un difensore forti in primis.


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

uoteghein ha scritto:


> C'é una mediocritá di base comunque sconvolgente.
> Bertolacci qualche timida palla in verticale l'ha messa, tra le linee. Certo Matri - Niang é una coppia d'attacco da Lega Pro.
> Pirtroppo comunque la s irigiri, non c'é qualitá a centrocampo. IL PROBLEMA é quello.



Il problema è che abbiamo speso 70 milioni per il nulla, Bertolacci è qualcosa di imbarazzante per quanto sia anonimo, Bacca e Luis Adriano con i nostri terzini e quel centrocampo non servono A NIENTE. IL PROBLEMA è Galliani, stop, tutto il rsto ne è una semplice conseguenza.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

ora ti voglio con kovacic,kondogbia,brozovic, icardi,palacio e la difesa titolare.  
ma dove vogliamo andare?


----------



## uoteghein (25 Luglio 2015)

Scusa, la condizione fisica non può venire a mancare dopo 30 minuti di un'amichevole per gente che 9 mesi all'anno fa questo di lavoro. Dai su...
L'attacco ci sono altri nomi che giocheranno, mi pare evidente.
Il centrocampo, purtroppo, no.


----------



## koti (25 Luglio 2015)

Bertolacci sta facendo così schifo...?


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Luglio 2015)

Poli-De Jong-Bertolacci è un centrocampo drammatico.
Nessuno che mette ordine in campo, spero di non vederlo mai nelle partite vere



Dany20 ha scritto:


> Io salverei Ely. Per il momento non fa danni.


Non ho visto l'inizio della partita, ma verso la fine del primo tempo non era lui che ha perso palla a centrocampo provocando il contropiede interista?


----------



## J&B (25 Luglio 2015)

A noi però manca Ibra


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Queste amichevoli lasciano il tempo che trovano, con Inzaghi le amichevoli italiane abbiamo fatto strabene e vedi che campionato...Ma poi con la rosa che abbiamo messo oggi, non andremo da nessuna parte comunque, servono un centrocampista ed un difensore forti in primis.



qua servirebbe una squadra intera nuova!


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> de jong, alex, poli, honda, matri, niang, anche se non saranno titolari li vuoi paragonare alla primavera dell'inter?



sono quelli che abbiamo portato in cina, noi gli esuberi e la primavera li abbiamo lasciati a casa, vai a chiedere a mancini perché ha portato quelli lì in cina

dire che stiamo giocando con la formazione tipo è malafede


----------



## The P (25 Luglio 2015)

Ragazzi non ho proprio parole per commentare questa squadra. Non abbiamo un calciatore che potrebbe minimamente giocare in un top vlub europeo. Dalla panchina chiunque peschi non cambia il risultato.

Qualcuno poi dica a De Sciglio che non è più un terzino, anzi, forse non è più un calciatore. Che tristezza.


----------



## yohann (25 Luglio 2015)

.


----------



## uoteghein (25 Luglio 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Il problema è che abbiamo speso 70 milioni per il nulla, Bertolacci è qualcosa di imbarazzante per quanto sia anonimo, Bacca e Luis Adriano con i nostri terzini e quel centrocampo non servono A NIENTE. IL PROBLEMA è Galliani, stop, tutto il rsto ne è una semplice conseguenza.



Non sono d'accordo. Bacca il gol di Niang l'avrebbe segnato, il contropiede Matri-Niang con Luis Adriano -Bacca sarebbe stato 2-0.
Il problema é solo il centrocampo dove però, ad essere onesti, manca Bonaventura.
Ci vorrebbe però un trequartista veramente che faccia la differenza.


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (25 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Siete forti cmq a bocciare Bertolacci per 2 amichevoli dopo 15 giorni di lavoro...



Per me era bocciato ancor prima che arrivasse...


----------



## danyrossonera (25 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Siete forti cmq a bocciare Bertolacci per 2 amichevoli dopo 15 giorni di lavoro...


straquoto..bertolacci ci darà soddisfazioni


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Luglio 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> (...)
> I problemi che ho notato sono la mancanza di un difensore che fa partire l'azione, la pochezza del reparto offensivo e soprattutto *la mancanza di tiri da fuori area*(...)



Siamo riusciti a fare la bellezza di 1 (uno!) tiro nello specchio della porta... ok loro 0, ma e che cavolo... ci sta che siamo al 25 luglio, il jet lag, le gambe pesanti, la rosa da completare, le cavallette, il terremoto, una tremenda inondazione e quello che si vuole, però non si può giocare ancora con ad mentula canis come l'anno scorso.


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Siete forti cmq a bocciare Bertolacci per 2 amichevoli dopo 15 giorni di lavoro...



Due amichevoli contro il Pizzighettone e la primavera dell'Inter, non contro Real Madrid e Barcellona. A sto punto lo facciamo giocare contro la squadra dell'oratorio, magari fa qualcosa.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Siete forti cmq a bocciare Bertolacci per 2 amichevoli dopo 15 giorni di lavoro...



c'è gente che minaccia di non vedere più le partite del campionato e poi guarda queste amichevoli senza senso solo per poter sputare qualche sentenza a caso


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> sono quelli che abbiamo portato in cina, noi gli esuberi e la primavera li abbiamo lasciati a casa, vai a chiedere a mancini perché ha portato quelli lì in cina
> 
> dire che stiamo giocando con la formazione tipo è malafede



eridaje, anche se non è la formazione tipo, lo vuoi capir che da loro c'era la primavera??? dovevamo vincere almeno 3 a 0 contro questi. Un giovane di 17 anni, che non ricordo il nome, ha seminato il panico da noi. Ma scherziamo? santon che irride de sciglio. niang e matri che non riescono a fare un gol a quella pippa di carrizzo. Gnoukouri che sembrava un giocatore di livello rispetto ai nostri. Una roba oscena.


----------



## Victorss (25 Luglio 2015)

Sono rimasto impressionato da Rodrigo Ely e Calabria. Soprattutto dal primo. 
Bene Alex, De Jong e Bertolacci (anche se palesemente fuori condizioni in alemeno due o tre occasioni ha fatto vedere che ha dei piedi ben educati), mi è piaciuto anche Honda.
Davvero Male Matri, Niang e Poli. I primi due hanno fisici notevoli, bisogna vederli in condizione diversa.
MALISSIMO DE SCIGLIO, sembra un pulcino bagnato come al solito, sempre più convinto sia stato un abbaglio, Abate gli da le piste pur con tutti i suoi limiti.


----------



## diavolo (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma questa sudditanza psicologica nei confronti dei perdazzurri quando l'avete maturata?


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

angelo_o_diavolo ha scritto:


> Per me era bocciato ancor prima che arrivasse...







Victorss ha scritto:


> Sono rimasto impressionato da Rodrigo Ely e Calabria. Soprattutto dal primo.
> Bene Alex, De Jong e Bertolacci (anche se palesemente fuori condizioni in alemeno due o tre occasioni ha fatto vedere che ha dei piedi ben educati), mi è piaciuto anche Honda.
> Davvero Male Matri, Niang e Poli. I primi due hanno fisici notevoli, bisogna vederli in condizione diversa.
> MALISSIMO DE SCIGLIO, sembra un pulcino bagnato come al solito, sempre più convinto sia stato un abbaglio, Abate gli da le piste pur con tutti i suoi limiti.



Non so come fai a valutare Bertolacci positivo. Io l'unica volta che l'ho visto è quando ha fatto fallo al 25' minuto.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

ma anche se ne avessimo fatti 10 gol nel primo tempo mi spiegate che senso avrebbe?

i nostri titolari vincono 1-0, 2-0 se fanno amichevoli contro la primavera del Milan, che cosa cambia vincere 2-0 o 3-0 con la primavera dell'inter o fare 0-0?


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ma questa sudditanza psicologica nei confronti dei perdazzurri quando l'avete maturata?



Da quando hanno un DS che sappia la tabellina del due.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> eridaje, anche se non è la formazione tipo, lo vuoi capir che da loro c'era la primavera??? dovevamo vincere almeno 3 a 0 contro questi. Un giovane di 17 anni, che non ricordo il nome, ha seminato il panico da noi. Ma scherziamo? santon che irride de sciglio. niang e matri che non riescono a fare un gol a quella pippa di carrizzo. Gnoukouri che sembrava un giocatore di livello rispetto ai nostri. Una roba oscena.



non vinciamo 3-0 nemmeno a milanello contro la nostra primavera, sono partite che non contano niente


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma anche se ne avessimo fatti 10 gol nel primo tempo mi spiegate che senso avrebbe?
> 
> i nostri titolari vincono 1-0, 2-0 se fanno amichevoli contro la primavera del Milan, che cosa cambia vincere 2-0 o 3-0 con la primavera dell'inter o fare 0-0?



appunto, questo è il problema. Che i nostri titolari fanno schifo xD.


----------



## Schism75 (25 Luglio 2015)

De jong arretrarlo vicino ad ely? Io lo azzarderei


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma anche se ne avessimo fatti 10 gol nel primo tempo mi spiegate che senso avrebbe?
> 
> i nostri titolari vincono 1-0, 2-0 se fanno amichevoli contro la primavera del Milan, che cosa cambia vincere 2-0 o 3-0 con la primavera dell'inter o fare 0-0?



Cambia che fare 1 tiro in porta contro la primavera dell'Inter con metà formazione titolare è SCANDALOSO, aggiungiamoci gli orrori sotto porta, i cambi di gioco a vuoto, i palloni persi a centrocampo, i giocatori professionisti ridicolizzati da Longo, LONGO.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non vinciamo 3-0 nemmeno a milanello contro la nostra primavera, sono partite che non contano niente



beh, ti fanno capire il livello della squadra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ma anche se ne avessimo fatti 10 gol nel primo tempo mi spiegate che senso avrebbe?
> 
> i nostri titolari vincono 1-0, 2-0 se fanno amichevoli contro la primavera del Milan, che cosa cambia vincere 2-0 o 3-0 con la primavera dell'inter o fare 0-0?



Robe da matti, è già partita la psicosi


Non conta nulla vincere ma applicare ciò che si è provato in ritiro, io un'idea di gioco l'ho vista


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Dai che è entrato il capitano! Ora è tutta un'altra storia!!!


----------



## TheZio (25 Luglio 2015)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Siamo riusciti a fare la bellezza di 1 (uno!) tiro nello specchio della porta... ok loro 0, ma e che cavolo... ci sta che siamo al 25 luglio, il jet lag, le gambe pesanti, la rosa da completare, le cavallette, il terremoto, una tremenda inondazione e quello che si vuole, però non si può giocare ancora con ad mentula canis come l'anno scorso.



Io onestamente ho visto una voglia ed un sacrificio diverso rispetto l'anno scorso.. Mi piace molto il pressing altissimo ad esempio.. Poi ok tecnicamente siamo disastrosi e ci manca ancora tanto per diventare top.. Vediamo se migliora la situazione con Montolivo e Mauri...


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2015)

Nocerino sembra Barbie in under the dome...


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Robe da matti, è già partita la psicosi
> 
> 
> *Non conta nulla vincere ma applicare ciò che si è provato in ritiro*, io un'idea di gioco l'ho vista



Sono d'accordissimo, io invece, purtroppo un'idea di gioco non l'ho vista. Resta comunque un test di fine luglio, quindi è giusto restar eequilibrati nei giudizi e lasciare tempo a Sinisa di lavorare sul materiale a disposizione e ai giocatori di digerire carichi e nuovi schemi.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Robe da matti, è già partita la psicosi
> 
> 
> Non conta nulla vincere ma applicare ciò che si è provato in ritiro, io un'idea di gioco l'ho vista


.


----------



## uoteghein (25 Luglio 2015)

I lanci del "tecnico" Montolivo...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

*Formazione MILAN secondo tempo: Abbiati - De Sciglio, Mexes, Zapata, Antonelli - Nocerino, Montolivo, J.Mauri - Bonaventura - Matri, Niang*


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Luglio 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Io onestamente ho visto una voglia ed un sacrificio diverso rispetto l'anno scorso.. Mi piace molto il pressing altissimo ad esempio.. Poi ok tecnicamente siamo disastrosi e ci manca ancora tanto per diventare top.. Vediamo se migliora la situazione con Montolivo e Mauri...



Questo si, a livello di atteggiamento non c'è paragone. Resta da vedere se a livello di gioco si riuscirà a fare meglio, anche se oggettivamente il materiale umano è quello che è... comunque calma e gesso, siamo solo a fine agosto. Io resto ottimista, non si può fare peggio delle ultime due stagioni.


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> *Formazione MILAN secondo tempo: Abbiati - De Sciglio, Mexes, Zapata, Antonelli - Nocerino, Montolivo, J.Mauri - Bonaventura - Matri, Niang*



Così tra primo e secondo tempo abbiamo messo tutti i titolari e magari la smettete di appigliarvi a ridicole scuse


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

,


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

TheZio ha scritto:


> Io onestamente ho visto una voglia ed un sacrificio diverso rispetto l'anno scorso.. Mi piace molto il pressing altissimo ad esempio.. Poi ok tecnicamente siamo disastrosi e ci manca ancora tanto per diventare top.. Vediamo se migliora la situazione con Montolivo e Mauri...



Puoi avere quanta voglia vuoi, se sei scarso rimani scarso.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

C'è più casino in Cina che a San Siro in un derby.


----------



## Tobi (25 Luglio 2015)

Nocerino indegno. Atteggiamento vergognoso


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Così tra primo e secondo tempo abbiamo messo tutti i titolari e magari la smettete di appigliarvi a ridicole scuse



eh già


----------



## koti (25 Luglio 2015)

Senza una mezz'ala E un trequartista la vedo durissima. Davanti alla difesa può andar bene anche Montolivo.


----------



## The P (25 Luglio 2015)

Delgado dell'Inter è il calciatore più forte in campo, e ho detto tutto.

Io comunque non ho visto nessuna idea di gioco, al di là della pochezza della rosa.


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Grande lancio del capitano che regala un pallone facilissimo agli avversari.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

ma dove le vedete queste idee di gioco???  a me sembra che giochino a caso.


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

Stiamo subendo la primavera dell'Inter con i titolari 



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma dove le vedete queste idee di gioco???  a me sembra che giochino a caso.



sarà qualche tifoso interista infiltrato.


----------



## franck3211 (25 Luglio 2015)

Montolivo solo all'interno di un buon centrocampo può dire la sua. Non è un leader ed uno che fa la differenza, basta solo capire il materiale che si ha.


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Questa squadra ha zero qualità. Che sia Luglio, non c'entra nulla. La qualità non la porta di certo l'Autunno. La portano i soldi.


----------



## uoteghein (25 Luglio 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Grande lancio del capitano che regala un pallone facilissimo agli avversari.



Ne ha giá fatti 2-3...

È veramente un centrocampista poco tecnico, anche se da sempre erroneamente lo si etichetta come lento ma dotato tecnicamente.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa squadra ha zero qualità. Che sia Luglio, non c'entra nulla. La qualità non la porta di certo l'Autunno. La portano i soldi.



.


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma dove le vedete queste idee di gioco???  a me sembra che giochino a caso.



Maccome, il lancio da Mexes a Niang è uno schema provato in allenamento!


----------



## uoteghein (25 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa squadra ha zero qualità. Che sia Luglio, non c'entra nulla. La qualità non la porta di certo l'Autunno. La portano i soldi.



Amen.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

ma dove va de sciglio?!


----------



## koti (25 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questa squadra ha zero qualità. Che sia Luglio, non c'entra nulla. La qualità non la porta di certo l'Autunno. La portano i soldi.


Mancano soprattutto centrocampisti, e non uno, ma almeno 2-3. In difesa ce lo possiamo cavare con "l'organizzazione".


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Entrano i titolari nell'Inter


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

zapata


----------



## TheZio (25 Luglio 2015)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Questo si, a livello di atteggiamento non c'è paragone. Resta da vedere se a livello di gioco si riuscirà a fare meglio, anche se oggettivamente il materiale umano è quello che è... comunque calma e gesso, siamo solo a fine agosto. Io resto ottimista, non si può fare peggio delle ultime due stagioni.



Beh si può sempre fare peggio, ma speriamo di no dai...



HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Puoi avere quanta voglia vuoi, se sei scarso rimani scarso.



E' quello che stiamo dicendo, però non si può pretendere una rivoluzione completa della rosa, già siamo un passo avanti rispetto agli anni scorsi..
Adesso entrano quelli "forti" dell'inter e vediamo se prendiamo un'imbarcata....


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Luglio 2015)

Non siamo riusciti a segnare alla primavera ora ci sarà da ridere ahahha.


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Entrano Luiz Adriano e Bacca. Dai.


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

ecco lo l'idea di gioco.
Ora con i loro titolari ridiamo.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

Entrano finalmente.


----------



## Fabregas (25 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Entrano Luiz Adriano e Bacca. Dai.



Finalmente giocano due attaccanti


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Bravissimo Bacca


----------



## diavolo (25 Luglio 2015)

Bravo Bacca


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

dentro luiz adriano e bacca


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

*Gooooool! Mexessssssssssss

Super gol!*


----------



## Sotiris (25 Luglio 2015)

grande Mexes.


----------



## Kaw (25 Luglio 2015)

Filippo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

:O che gol ha fatt o??????


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2015)

Mexes fa sempre gol folli


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Hahahahahahahahah mexes ahahahahahahaha sto male ahahahahah


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

Mexes LOL


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Luglio 2015)

Che gol Mexes!


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Pazzesco ma che gol fa??


----------



## TheZio (25 Luglio 2015)

Mexes è veramente un giocatore assurdo...
Un fenomeno con la testa di un pirl...a....


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

Oddio Mexesssssss.


----------



## Sotiris (25 Luglio 2015)

va bene segnare all'Inter dei titolari o no?


----------



## alcyppa (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma fa solo gol così questo?


----------



## kundi (25 Luglio 2015)

0Ooooo maaaaa


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Luglio 2015)

Gollazzzo di Philippe.


----------



## Fabregas (25 Luglio 2015)

Mexes è peggio di Ibra assurdo...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Luglio 2015)

se penso a cosa poteva essere Mexes se avesse avuto la testa


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2015)

Phil


----------



## diavolo (25 Luglio 2015)

Mexes ma che gol ha fatto?


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Bacca straordinario


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

No ma bacca che progressione ha fatto ?? hahah


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

Ha combinato più Bacca in una azione che Matri in 45.


----------



## TheZio (25 Luglio 2015)

Imbarcata.... anzi ImBACCAta


----------



## kundi (25 Luglio 2015)

Sto qui è quello che non saltava nemmeno un uomo ???


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

Bravo Bacca.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

E adesso? Siamo scarsi?


----------



## Victorss (25 Luglio 2015)

Mexes una Pippa. Bacca inutile attaccante fermo in area ad aspettare la palla.


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Matri e Niang non li voglio più vedere manco in foto


----------



## Sotiris (25 Luglio 2015)

Ho insultato Bacca per tutto giugno/luglio.
Credo di essere una persona onesta intellettualmente.
Oggi in 5 minuti ha cambiato l'inerzia della gara.
Non vorrà dire niente e magari farà 2 gol in campionato.
Ma mi pare corretto io lo dica.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Che spettacolo! Tra l'altro si vede che è uno schema provato e riprovato in allenamento più volte. Inoltre da quando è entrato Bacca, finalmente si vede qualcosa di buono in attacco, l'ho detto io che Matri faceva involvere parecchio il reparto. Bene così.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

bacca e mexes


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> E adesso? Siamo scarsi?



ora siamo fortissimi


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Luglio 2015)

Mexes è il nuovo trequartista della squadra. Comunque, scherzi a parte, quando segna fa sempre dei gol pazzeschi. Incredibile.


----------



## smallball (25 Luglio 2015)

Molto bene Bacca


----------



## Cuginastro (25 Luglio 2015)

Bacca ha saltato Andreolli . Poteva saltare pure Benatia è calcio di Luglio ...


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Mexes


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

ma Nocerino che appoggio ha fatto ?


----------



## RickyKaka22 (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma che goalll mexes...anche se e' vecchio...con sinisa puo' crescere tanto sotto il profilo caratteriale...ma ha una qualità nella cordinazione del tiro fantastica....!E cmq vedo un Milan finalmente PRESSARE!e al GOAL di filippo la risata di goduria di SINISA non ha prezzO!


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Zapata > Baresi


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma che schema?!?! Ma cosa vi siete bevuti che è stato un gol a palesemente random xD
Bacca è di un altro livello rispetto ai due pipponi di prima.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

Zapata eroe.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

non p che ci volesse molto ad essere meglio di MATRI ---


----------



## Renegade (25 Luglio 2015)

Ehhhhh ora non salite sul carro del Mexesismo. Lo volevate tutti fuori tranne me


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Sulla fascia di De Sciglio anche io sarei Garrincha


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Non c'è filtro tra difesa e attacco, così devi faticare il triplo per far arrivare la metà dei palloni agli attaccanti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

comunque condokoso è forte si vede subito da come tratta la palla..


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Bonaventura gli da 2000 piste a Bertolacci


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

ma luigi Adriano è in campo ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Luglio 2015)

Niang ha gl istessi piedi a banana che ricordavo prima del prestito al genoa. Speravo si fossero raddrizzati un po'.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Bonaventura gli da 2000 piste a Bertolacci


l'ho detto 800 volte che è molto più forte jack..


----------



## Sotiris (25 Luglio 2015)

Bonaventura vale 10 Bertolacci.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Luglio 2015)

ma ancora sta in campo Nocerino??? nessuno gli ha ancora sparato a un ginocchio?


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma sto Andreotti da dove è uscito? Si sparasse


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> ma ancora sta in campo Nocerino??? nessuno gli ha ancora sparato a un ginocchio?



ha fatto un passaggio prima


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Luiz Adriano che fa subito casino


----------



## Victorss (25 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ehhhhh ora non salite sul carro del Mexesismo. Lo volevate tutti fuori tranne me



No, io sono sul carro da tempo come te. Sempre detto che è il migliore dei nostri ed un ottimo difensore, con le palle pure.


----------



## Aron (25 Luglio 2015)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma fa solo gol così questo?



Se le sue prestazioni fossero pari ai goal che fa...


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

Sto Andreolli ha rotto.


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2015)

Barbie scarsissimo la cupola dovrebbe trattenerlo per sempre


----------



## alcyppa (25 Luglio 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto Andreotti da dove è uscito? Si sparasse



Hahahaha.

Vuole fare quello con personalità. Poraccio


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

comunque calcio di agosto e manco l'inter ha una parvenza di schema ...


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Bonaventura vale 10 Bertolacci.


----------



## Mille e una notte (25 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ehhhhh ora non salite sul carro del Mexesismo.* Lo volevate tutti fuori tranne me *


Ci sono anch'io 
Momento carro da sfruttare pianamente  e pronto a balzare giù alla prima cavolata difensiva


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Abbiati stoico camerata che non va a dissetarsi


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Luglio 2015)

Ho beccato la telecronaca in inglese e al gol hanno detto "absolutely fenomenal" in riferimento a Mexes. Spero di avere capito male e che parlassero del gol.  Perché va bene tutto,io sono una dei pochi che erano contenti che sia rimasto visti gli altri difensori perché alla sua età è ancora abbastanza forte (se non fosse per la testa avrebbe avuto un'altra carriera), ma fenomenale non si può sentire.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2015)

Lo stadio è davvero pienissimo.

Che vergogna l'Ibter a partire con 11 sconosciuti, presa in giro ai cinesi


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

nocerino di DETTA GLI SCHEMI nella pausa Acqua ahaha


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Nocerino che parla a Luiz Adriano.... in napoletano.


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Mihajlovic che prende a calci nel sedere Mexes ahahahaha


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

Grande Miha.


----------



## RickyKaka22 (25 Luglio 2015)

Calcio di sedere di sinisa a MEXES


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Abbiati stoico camerata che non va a dissetarsi



Hahahhah ..solo ricino per lui.. hahah


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

Ranocchia entra.


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ehhhhh ora non salite sul carro del Mexesismo. Lo volevate tutti fuori tranne me



io sempre voluto che rimanesse. Sarebbe stato perfetto come terzo uomo quando avevamo Nesta-Thiago titolari. In caso di infortunio dentro lui. E' il migliore che abbiamo li dietro finora e non ci piove.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma Menez com'e' non gioca? E' per caso infortunato?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

Luigi Adriano , pronti via un tunnel ad Andreotti ahahahah


----------



## RickyKaka22 (25 Luglio 2015)

Che tunnel di adrianoooooo...a quello spocchioso di andreolli


----------



## diavolo (25 Luglio 2015)

Ci stava il giallo per Andreotti


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Bene Luiz Adriano che rientra in copertura


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Robe da matti, è già partita la psicosi
> 
> 
> Non conta nulla vincere ma applicare ciò che si è provato in ritiro, *io un'idea di gioco l'ho vista*



Ti riquoto, andiamo d'accordo oggi.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma Andreolli e Nocerino non possono annientarsi a vicenda scontrandosi in campo?


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ma Menez com'e' non gioca? E' per caso infortunato?



Si è operato per un'ernia


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

Luiz Adriano su Andreolli


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

che toro che è Luigi Adriano


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Ehhhhh ora non salite sul carro del Mexesismo. Lo volevate tutti fuori tranne me



Aspettiamo la prossima cassata.


----------



## Renegade (25 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Aspettiamo la prossima cassata.



Lo difenderò sino alla morte a singolar tenzone


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

hahaha RaNokia


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Ahahahahhahah Paletta che si prende l'ammonizione al posto del Capitone


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

fateci caso a Luigi Adriano , salata sempre per prenderla di testa ... sono ANNI che non abbiamo un giocatore così..


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> hahaha RaNokia



ahahaha


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

che asino Guarin


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

La mia preoccupazione è che se ci ritrovassimo per qualche partita senza L. Adriano o Bacca non abbiamo gente che possa sostituirli. Passare a Matri-Niang è grottesco.


----------



## kundi (25 Luglio 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> fateci caso a Luigi Adriano , salata sempre per prenderla di testa ... sono ANNI che non abbiamo un giocatore così..


 Sono 2 ottimi acquisti


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Luglio 2015)

Che sfigato sto Nocerino


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

eccallà... nocerino


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Nocerino.

Voleva kamikazzare Kondogbia.


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Nocerino ci lascia in 10.

Lo lasciassero in Cina sta pippone


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

Nocerino espulso


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

Che mito Nocerino.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Luglio 2015)

Grande Nocerino!!! Gambizza il traditore ahahahaha


----------



## RickyKaka22 (25 Luglio 2015)

Per favore non commentate nocerino...non lo merita...


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (25 Luglio 2015)

Fuori Montolivo e Nocerino...dentro un regista e una mezz'ala...o si fa così o non ha senso iscriversi al prox campionato...


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

Nocerino


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Che squallore


----------



## Julian Ross (25 Luglio 2015)

Mandatelo via Nocerino! 
È ridicolo!


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma la necessità di fare un fallo assassino in un'amichevole nella loro metà campo?


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Zapata.


----------



## raducioiu (25 Luglio 2015)

Zapata ridicolo.


----------



## alcyppa (25 Luglio 2015)

Zapata....


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

zapata ahahah ma come si fa ??? un giocatore di serie A


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Zapata rotfl


----------



## RickyKaka22 (25 Luglio 2015)

Prevedo tante tante botte nello spogliatoio per zapata!Avete visto che faccia SINISA....qui non si scherza...


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

che sgroppata di zapata


----------



## Kaw (25 Luglio 2015)

Ce ne vuole a farsi espellere in un'amichevole di luglio...


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma Zapata? Ahah.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

ma dove va Zapata?!? ahahah


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Luglio 2015)

ci manca che si faccia male Bacca..


----------



## Sotiris (25 Luglio 2015)

Brozovic è da rosso tanto quanto Nocerino.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Luglio 2015)

quando eravamo il vero Milan cacciamo sdegnati cosmin contra per una cosa simile (fu rissa ma vabbè ) in pre-stagione.


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Grande Nocerino!!! Gambizza il traditore ahahahaha



Sembrava un passo di break dance. Comunque scarso di piedi scarso di testa. Da mandare via assolutamente.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Nocerino è roba da Inter, questi falli ridicoli per fare male non sono da Milan. Asino!


----------



## Sotiris (25 Luglio 2015)

ma i cartellini per l'Inter niente???


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Luglio 2015)

Mado Adriano quanti falli se già preso.


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

Velocissimo Bacca.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Adriano ha preso 147k botte. Eroe.


----------



## Mr. Canà (25 Luglio 2015)

Nocerino mi ha anche fatto partire lo streaming... che sta succedendo?


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

Gli imbarazzanti: 
-Bertolacci 
-De Sciglio
-Shatush da 12mln
-Poli
-Nocerino
-Montolivo

4/6 sono centrcampisti


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Che centrocampo ridicolo che abbiamo, non arriva uno straccio di pallone avanti. Che schifezza


----------



## RickyKaka22 (25 Luglio 2015)

KONGHOBIA....davvero bravo...peccato non averlo preso!


----------



## admin (25 Luglio 2015)

*Milan - Inter 1-0 FINALE *


----------



## MissRossonera (25 Luglio 2015)

Nocerino deve odiare Kongdo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2015)

Zapata e Nocerino sono due robe immonde, Bacca ottima impressione, pare bravino palla al piede


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Guardate come rientra in copertura L. Adriano, altro che preparazione, Bacca e lui sono avanti anni luce e hanno pure giocato la coppa America, Montolivo e Bertolacci in ciabatte.


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

Il primo derby va a noi.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

complimenti a Roberto Mancini: primo tempo formazione a caso l'ideale per fare prove in vista del campionato, poi a mezz'ora dalla fine la mossona con i suoi titolari che hanno spaccato la partita  ahahahah


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Luglio 2015)

Gran gol di Mexes e bella prestazione di Bacca e pure Luiz bene.


----------



## Sotiris (25 Luglio 2015)

Allora, per me

BENE

Calabria
Ely
Bacca
Luiz Adriano
Bonaventura
Mexes


MALE

De Sciglio
Zapata
Alex
Montolivo
Bertolacci

OSCENI

Matri
Nocerino


----------



## franck3211 (25 Luglio 2015)

Qualcuno obiettivo che ha visto la partita vuol fare le pagelle con un minimo di commento?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Luglio 2015)

Bene sopratutto Calabria, Bacca, poi salvo anche Mexes . Vergognosi Matri e Nocerino


----------



## koti (25 Luglio 2015)

Bacca è come Matri dicevano.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

nocerino ha dato il benvenuto a kondo


----------



## Dany20 (25 Luglio 2015)

Qualcosa abbiamo fatto ma c'è da migliorare soprattutto in fase di gioco. Bene Bacca e Luiz.


----------



## The P (25 Luglio 2015)

Ottimi Bacca e Luiz Adriano. Ottimo Mexes, bene anche Zapata (sgroppata a parte).

Bonaventura benino, ma deve scalare a centrocampo, il Milan non può giocare con Honda o Bonaventura come trquartisti, suvvia. È un crimine.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Luglio 2015)

Nocerino doveva andarci più forte


----------



## Victorss (25 Luglio 2015)

koti ha scritto:


> Bacca è come Matri dicevano.



Mo che l'hanno visto giocare almeno 10 minuti in una partita vera e non guardato solo il video dei Goal su youtube vediamo se la smettono di dire che è come Matri/Destro/Olivera e quant'altro.


----------



## Renegade (25 Luglio 2015)

Ottimi:
Bacca
Mexes
Luiz Adriano

Pessimi:
Bertolacci per primo
Nocerino


----------



## bmb (25 Luglio 2015)

Com'è stata la partita? Chi l'ha vista?


PS:


----------



## aleslash (25 Luglio 2015)

bmb ha scritto:


> Com'è stata la partita? Chi l'ha vista?
> 
> 
> PS:



Dite dite, che io non l'ho potuta vedere


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma lo apriamo il topic a Calabria ? Ormai è definitivamente in prima squadra, è il quarto terzino.


----------



## bmb (25 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma lo apriamo il topic a Calabria ? Ormai è definitivamente in prima squadra, è il quarto terzino.



Potrebbe anche essere il primo.


----------



## Lambro (25 Luglio 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Dite dite, che io non l'ho potuta vedere



benissimo Bacca, è entrato e ha spaccato subito la partita in 2 o 3 occasioni.
giocatore di alto profilo, con ibra saranno grandi cose.

bene anche luiz adriano, non è un fenomeno ma il suo lo fa, paragonato a matri proprio n'altra cosa.

mexes un leone ed un gol incredibile, un gol alla mexes verrebbe da dire vista la qualita' dei suoi gol.

a me montelol è piaciuto, regista basso è stato verticalizzante molto piu' di dejong, con il quale giochiamo sempre lenti e male, ma non per colpa sua, solo che non puo' essere il perno di una manovra uno cosi', ma penso che sinisa l'abbia capito.

bertolacci per ora non è ne' carne nè pesce, forse questi 20 mln gli pesano un po', vedremo piu' avanti quando si sara' liberato mentalmente, il giocatore c'e', si deve sciogliere.

necessitiamo il signor ibrahimovic al piu' presto, poi romagnoli da affiancare a questo mexes, witsel da mettere come mezz'ala, ed infine mandar via a calci inmatri e nocerino.

honda niang due buoni panchinari ,quello deve essere il loro destino.
[MENTION=1346]Lambro[/MENTION] no parole censurate


----------



## J&B (25 Luglio 2015)

Bacca è velocissimo,mi chiedo in coppia con Ibra come giocheranno.


----------



## bmb (25 Luglio 2015)

Lambro ha scritto:


> benissimo Bacca, è entrato e ha spaccato subito la partita in 2 o 3 occasioni.
> giocatore di alto profilo, con ibra saranno grandi cose.
> 
> bene anche luiz adriano, non è un fenomeno ma il suo lo fa, paragonato a matri proprio n'altra cosa.
> ...



Tu sei Mauro Suma.


----------



## yohann (25 Luglio 2015)

Bene:

- L'agonismo
- Ricerca della verticalizzazione, e di non tenere troppo la palla
- Le palle inattive 
- L'entrata dei 2 sudamericani che hanno creato pericolo
- L'intervento di Nocerino 

Male:

- Squadra limitata tecnicamente a centrocampo Montolivo imbarazzante, poco gioco li in mezzo
- Assenza di un trequartista vero, Bonavenura (imballato fisicamente) non è a l'altezza e neppure Honda ce un vero problema nella trequarti.
- La condizione fisica di Matri alcuni sono ancora indietro e ci sta ma lui sembra proprio grasso...

Questa partite come quelle che verranno non deve cambiare i nostri obbiettivi di mercato servono d'urgenza Romagnoli e Witsel (per panchinare Montolivo) + Ibra.


----------



## kundi (25 Luglio 2015)

Il primo tempo io non lo considero nemmeno una partita se serviva per dare il benservito a Matri e Poli ok, nella mezzora finale 
Bene: Mexes Zapata Bonaventura Bacca 
Benino Mauri Montolivo
Male Nocerino
Anonimi Antonelli DeSciglio Paletta
Inoperoso Abbiati
Ottimo Luiz Adriano
Prendiamo due centrocampisti coi piedi buoni e 1 centrale difensivo. (forse anche un terzino)
Ibra boh non so se è giusto creare qualcosa di vincente e duraturo senza gioco e palla a Ibra. Per me serve Gundogan e Witsel.


----------



## danyrossonera (25 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Bene:
> 
> - L'agonismo
> - Ricerca della verticalizzazione, e di non tenere troppo la palla
> ...


disamina perfetta tranne su matri..non è la condizione il problema suo..è che fa veramente schifo.


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

franck3211 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno obiettivo che ha visto la partita vuol fare le pagelle con un minimo di commento?



Diego Lopez 6: mentre è in porta non arrivano praticamente tiri, sufficienza politica
Rordigo Ely 6,5: buona prestazione contando che era un debutto, da sottolineare però il fatto che giocasse contro Longo
Alex 6: non troppe gatte da pelare, anche per lui poco lavoro, qualche buon inserimento sui calci da fermo
De Sciglio 3: si fa irridere dai ragazzini della primavera, non butta in mezzo meno cross, perde palloni facili, pochissimi inserimenti
Calabria 7: fa tutto l'opposto di De Sciglio, nonostante sia alle prime esperienze nella squadra maggiore. Buoni cross, buoni inserimenti, buona copertura.
De Jong 6,5: come al solito deve sopperire alla mancanza di un regista, facendo ciò che non gli appartiene, ovvero impostare il gioco. Ruba parecchi palloni e ha degli spunti interessanti.
Bertolacci 3: pressochè inesistente, un ectoplasma in mezzo al campo, non fosse per un fallo al 25' non ce ne sarebbe traccia 
Poli 4,5: impalpabile, poca corsa, prende qualche fallo, inutile ai fini della manovra
Honda 5,5: ha la sfortuna di fare il trequartista per Niang e Matri, buoni spunti, c'è un pò di materia su cui si può lavorare
Ninag 4,5: come al solito sembra impacciato, corre, corre, ma non conclude. Si mangia un gol davanti al portiere e non accorcia sul pur terribile pallone di Matri
Matri 2: il voto dice tutto, riesce a sbagliare di tutto e di più, conclude in bellezza con un assist facilissimo per Niang in 2 contro 0 con solo il portiere d'avanti, riesce a perdere tempo e a permettere al difensore di riprendere niang, come se non bastasse l'assist è anche troppo arretrato
Abbiati 6: come per Diego Lopez, poco lavoro, buon intervento su un pallone fastidioso di Nagatomo
Antonelli 6,5: si inserisce, prova qualche fraseggio, abbastanza incoraggiante
Paletta 6: fa vedere qualcosa di interessante, si perde un uomo durante una verticalizzazione, nulla di che, difficile da valutare al momento
Mexes 7,5: gran gol, da sicurezza alla difesa, prova qualche avanzamento dato il mancato apporto del centrocampo
Zapata 5: qualche buon intervento annullato da qualche sbavatura, non riesce a tenere un semplice pallone in corsa da solo sulla fascia e si becca qualche rimprovero da un incredulo Sinisa
J.Mauri 6: difficile da giudicare, recupera qualche buon pallone, fa sempre pressing, non avere un regista con cui fare fraseggio lo mette un pò in ombra
Bonaventura 6,5: si inserisce, buoni scambi con Bacca e L. Adriano, svaria e prova un paio di volte il tiro da fuori. Grande upgrade rispetto a Bertolacci
Montolivo 2: non fa praticamente NULLA, quello che dovrebbe essere il nostro giocatore tecnico di riferimento e il nostro capitano non azzecca neanche un lancio, perde molti palloni e causa un contropiede. Non è incisivo a centrocampo, passeggia, non pressa in fase difensiva e non fa da collante tra difesa e attacco, rallentando irrimediabilmente la manovra
Bacca 7,5: entra lui e la differenza si vede. Velocità, dribbling, contrasti a proteggere la palla, inserimenti e assist per i compagni
Luiz Adriano 7,5: è dappertutto, ritorna a coprire, mostra un' ottima capacità nel dribbling e nella protezione della palla, prende falli importanti ed in campo risulta incisivo e ci mette cattiveria quando serve.
Nocerino 0: era difficile fare peggio di Montolivo e Bertolacci, ma lui ci riesce. Perde palloni, è deleterio per la manovra e a 10 min dalla fine della partita si fa espellere per un fallo cattivo senza senso nella metà campo avversaria.


----------



## TheZio (25 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma lo apriamo il topic a Calabria ? Ormai è definitivamente in prima squadra, è il quarto terzino.



Quarto mah... forse anche primo, sta giocando sempre titolare 

Comunque ripeto bene la volontà e il pressing alto... Come si sapeva manca ancora qualità al centrocampo, un pochino meglio la difesa, soprattutto con Mexes e Zapata.. In attacco Bacca è una punta agile e tecnica, Adriano tiene più palla e fa da sponda...
Adesso tiro il mattone: sicuri che serva Ibra a sto punto? Non sarebbe meglio concentrarsi sul centrocampo e la difesa?

Sui singoli.
Bene: 
Calabria --> un motorino veramente interessante
Bacca --> promette grandi cose
L. Adriano --> sponde e sacrificio
Mexes --> gran gol, avesse un'altra testa......
Zapata --> da centrale molto bene
Bonaventura --> tanti dicono male da trequartista, a me è piaciuto molto, con Bacca e Adriano può dare molto

Male:
Niang --> oggi meno mobile del solito e sbaglia una buona occasione
Matri --> statico e fuori condizione
Nocerino --> fallo inutile, ma per il resto invisibile
Honda --> da trequartista mi aspettavo di più


----------



## Aron (25 Luglio 2015)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma lo apriamo il topic a Calabria ? Ormai è definitivamente in prima squadra, è il quarto terzino.



Calabria è titolare, in questo momento.
Anche Rodrigo Ely potrebbe essere lanciato come titolare alla prima giornata di campionato, se oltre a Romagnoli non arriva un altro difensore.


----------



## patriots88 (25 Luglio 2015)

ve l'avevo detto che Bacca non era una pippa.

in coppia con Ibra sti due faranno faville


----------



## yohann (25 Luglio 2015)

danyrossonera ha scritto:


> disamina perfetta tranne su matri..non è la condizione il problema suo..è che fa veramente schifo.



Diciamo che ce anche l'aggravante della condizione ma si che quello che è purtroppo...


----------



## markjordan (25 Luglio 2015)

furbissimo mancini , bella mossa , ahahahah
mexes e' matto ma mi fa godere , sempre difeso
bacca e' forte di jm , lo dico io e tutti i colombiani
zapata ha troppo strapotere fisico , testa e piedi non gli stanno dietro
"odio" da sempre nocerino , grazie x le vaccate ora vattene
ci servono 2 cc
date tempo a berto e monto


----------



## el_gaucho (25 Luglio 2015)

Con questi due attaccanti di livello ( a prima impressione) per me la prima necessita' e' un trequartista di primissimo livello.
L'ideale con bacca e Adriano sarebbe il kaka' dei bei tempi, veloce con assist e inserimenti.
Se arrivasse un giocatore cosi saremmo da scudetto a prescindere. 
Io sono impopolare, non prenderei ibrahimovic, ma spenderei su un grande trequartista, un altro centrocampista di livello e un grande difensore. Brahimi, Witsel e romagnoli e sono felice


----------



## yohann (25 Luglio 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Montolivo 2: non fa praticamente NULLA, quello che dovrebbe essere il nostro giocatore tecnico di riferimento e il nostro capitano non azzecca neanche un lancio, perde molti palloni e causa un contropiede. Non è incisivo a centrocampo, passeggia, non pressa in fase difensiva e non fa da collante tra difesa e attacco, rallentando irrimediabilmente la manovra



Quoto è un grave problema per me con con Sinisa dura poco è imbarazzante.


----------



## Hammer (25 Luglio 2015)

Non ho potuto vedere la partita, mi sono letto ora i vostri commenti dall'inizio e mi sono spaccato dal ridere ahahah

Scherzi a parte, una parvenza di gioco esiste?



Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma lo apriamo il topic a Calabria ? Ormai è definitivamente in prima squadra, è il quarto terzino.



Anche secondo


----------



## kundi (25 Luglio 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Diego Lopez 6: mentre è in porta non arrivano praticamente tiri, sufficienza politica
> Rordigo Ely 6,5: buona prestazione contando che era un debutto, da sottolineare però il fatto che giocasse contro Longo
> Alex 6: non troppe gatte da pelare, anche per lui poco lavoro, qualche buon inserimento sui calci da fermo
> De Sciglio 3: si fa irridere dai ragazzini della primavera, non butta in mezzo meno cross, perde palloni facili, pochissimi inserimenti
> ...


Falle finita 2 a Montolivo e Bertolacci sono una tua visione, sono gli unici che non stoppato il pallone con la suola nel nostro centrocampo, poi se vogliamo parlare male perché almeno comprano dei centrocampisti allora va bene.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Luglio 2015)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Con questi due attaccanti di livello ( a prima impressione) per me la prima necessita' e' un trequartista di primissimo livello.
> L'ideale con bacca e Adriano sarebbe il kaka' dei bei tempi, veloce con assist e inserimenti.
> Se arrivasse un giocatore cosi saremmo da scudetto a prescindere.
> Io sono impopolare, non prenderei ibrahimovic, ma spenderei su un grande trequartista, un altro centrocampista di livello e un grande difensore. Brahimi, Witsel e romagnoli e sono felice



d'accordissimo.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Non ho potuto vedere la partita, mi sono letto ora i vostri commenti dall'inizio e mi sono spaccato dal ridere ahahah
> *
> Scherzi a parte, una parvenza di gioco esiste?*
> 
> ...



La cosa più importante.

Secondo me sì, con questo modulo a differenza di giocare con gli esterni ci si basa di più sugli uno-due e dai e vai e si gioca meno sul contropiede, infatti in queste amichevoli ho visto qualche bello scambio, certo manca un pò di tecnica ancora.


----------



## Hammer (25 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La cosa più importante.
> 
> Secondo me sì, con questo modulo a differenza di giocare con gli esterni ci si basa di più sugli uno-due e dai e vai e si gioca meno sul contropiede, infatti in queste amichevoli ho visto qualche bello scambio, certo manca un pò di tecnica ancora.



Benissimo. Chiaramente la partita può essere stata "inquinata" dalla preparazione in corso, quindi non mi aspetto assolutamente chissà quale bel giuoco (cit.).


----------



## kundi (25 Luglio 2015)

Sono d'accordo su tutto con elgaucho


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

kundi ha scritto:


> Falle finita 2 a Montolivo e Bertolacci sono una tua visione, sono gli unici che non stoppato il pallone con la suola nel nostro centrocampo, poi se vogliamo parlare male perché almeno comprano dei centrocampisti allora va bene.



Non so che partita tu abbia visto, è stato chiesto un giudizio su questa singola prestazione e Montolivo e Bertolacci sono stati nettamente insufficienti. Dire il contrario vuol dire avere i prosciutti d'avanti agli occhi.


----------



## Dumbaghi (25 Luglio 2015)

HyenaSmith ha scritto:


> Non so che partita tu abbia visto, è stato chiesto un giudizio su questa singola prestazione e Montolivo e Bertolacci sono stati nettamente insufficienti. Dire il contrario vuol dire avere i prosciutti d'avanti agli occhi.



*d'avanti* agli occhi non ho proprio niente


----------



## markjordan (25 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Quoto è un grave problema per me con con Sinisa dura poco è imbarazzante.


raga consideriamo da cosa viene , diamogli il tempo di riprendersi


----------



## Sotiris (25 Luglio 2015)

Serve un Rui Costa secondo me.


----------



## kundi (25 Luglio 2015)

Stavo pensando uguale su di te per quanto riguarda il prosciutto . Montolivo sbaglia perché verticalizza o almeno ci prova gli altri fanno passaggi laterali o indietro basta con questo criticare Montolivo a prescindere. Per dire hai dato 6,5 a De Jong che non ha dominato e creato niente nel centrocampo contro i giovani dell'Inter.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Serve un Rui Costa secondo me.



Mm, se arriva Ibra preferirei prenderlo nei 3 dietro un possibile centrocampista (penso che non prenderemo nulla però).


----------



## Lambro (25 Luglio 2015)

"d'avanti" è na roba orrenda eh


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

kundi ha scritto:


> Stavo pensando uguale su di te per quanto riguarda il prosciutto . Montolivo sbaglia perché verticalizza o almeno ci prova gli altri fanno passaggi laterali o indietro basta con questo criticare Montolivo a prescindere. Per dire hai dato 6,5 a De Jong che non ha dominato e creato niente nel centrocampo contro i giovani dell'Inter.



Perchè non dovrebbe essere compito di De Jong creare, l'ho pure scritto. Ha rubato qualche pallone e ha fatto ripartire la manovra più di una volta, poi se in attacco ci sono Matri e Ninag non è colpa sua. Montolivo non ne ha azzeccata UNA, non deve "provare" a verticalizzare, lo dovrebbe saper fare già di suo, non regalare palloni facili agli avversari. Giustificare in questo modo Montolivo vuol dire non aver seguito il Milan per almeno due anni e mezzo. Paragonare la partita di De Jong con quella di Montolivo è palese malafede, contando pure che il primo si è ritrovato a giocare con Matri, Niang, il debuttante Rodrigo Ely.


----------



## yohann (25 Luglio 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> raga consideriamo da cosa viene , diamogli il tempo di riprendersi



Ma si sa come è non è che dici è un nuovo giocatore lo dobbiamo aspettare.
Con lui della pazienza ne ho avuta fin troppo Montolivo non ti da NIENTE a centrocampo.


----------



## Sotiris (25 Luglio 2015)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mm, se arriva Ibra preferirei prenderlo nei 3 dietro un possibile centrocampista (penso che non prenderemo nulla però).



Ibra lo voglio a prescindere ma lo vedo nei due davanti. Ha comunque un'età per cui 40 partite non le farà. Lo vedo benissimo sia con Bacca che con L. Adriano. Non lo vedo invece come trequartista.
Secondo me con un Rui Costa puoi anche tenere questo centrocampo, perché torna indietro a prendere palla, la tiene e poi smista.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Ibra lo voglio a prescindere ma lo vedo nei due davanti. Ha comunque un'età per cui 40 partite non le farà. Lo vedo benissimo sia con Bacca che con L. Adriano. Non lo vedo invece come trequartista.
> Secondo me con un Rui Costa puoi anche tenere questo centrocampo, perché torna indietro a prendere palla, la tiene e poi smista.



Anch'io, però con Ibra può giocare anche Bona lì, già con Bacca ha fatto bene oggi, sarebbe un bel terzetto.


----------



## kundi (25 Luglio 2015)

Non vorreitrovarmi a San Siro e a sentir fischiare il pubblico al primo errore di bertolacci come succede con Montolivo e a esaltarsi per un passaggio indietro di de jong, prendiamo due centrocampisti e applaudiamo tutti quelli che scendono in campo, così si tifa, a criticare e basta non porta a niente.


----------



## markjordan (25 Luglio 2015)

yohann ha scritto:


> Ma si sa come è non è che dici è un nuovo giocatore lo dobbiamo aspettare.
> Con lui della pazienza ne ho avuta fin troppo Montolivo non ti da NIENTE a centrocampo.


io l'ho anche visto fare molto bene
aspetto gli effetti della cura fisica sinisa fra 2 mesi prima di bocciarlo
come mexes hanno qualcosa in + assieme ai difetti , li preferisco ai piatti


----------



## yohann (25 Luglio 2015)

markjordan ha scritto:


> io l'ho anche visto fare molto bene
> aspetto gli effetti della cura fisica sinisa fra 2 mesi prima di bocciarlo
> come mexes hanno qualcosa in + assieme ai difetti , li preferisco ai piatti



La cura di Sinisa per Montolivo sara la panchina.


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

kundi ha scritto:


> Non vorreitrovarmi a San Siro e a sentir fischiare il pubblico al primo errore di bertolacci come succede con Montolivo e a esaltarsi per un passaggio indietro di de jong, prendiamo due centrocampisti e applaudiamo tutti quelli che scendono in campo, così si tifa, a criticare e basta non porta a niente.



Fosse il primo l'errore di Montolivo. Sono due anni e mezzo che è uno scandalo e pure quando era al "top" non era manco sta meraviglia.


----------



## addox (25 Luglio 2015)

E' calcio d'Agosto, ma battere le e come trombare, fa sempre piacere.


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Cmq Montolivo ha aggiunto qualcosa, rispetto a NDJ. Dove NDJ ha dominato nell'interdizione, ha cmq peccato di verticalizzazioni e portare palla avanti. 

DL S.V
Calabria 6 - Più timido rispetto alle altre volte, ma si fa cmq trovare pronto.
Alex 6.5 - Porta esperienza, in due pericolosi contropiede risulta essenziale.
Ely 5-5 - Non capisco gli eccessivi voti di positività su di lui, ha sbagliato 4-5 passaggi, di cui uno pericolossisimo che ha portato l'inter vicino allo 0-1. Lì davanti si è fatto vedere con un paio di zuccate ma dai difensori ci si aspetta più sicurezza dietro, non avanti.
De Sciglio 5 - Mazzara di MN, nelle sue solite ridicole pagelle, gli ha dato 6, lo stesso di Calabria. Questo favoritismo per gli italiani mi ha sempre fatto arrabbiare. Su Desci, che devo dire...? E' sempre il solito da 2 anni a questa parte.
Poli 5.5 - Molto fumoso, è sembrato più affaticato del solito. E' uno di quelli che patisce di più l'umidità cinese.
NDJ 6.5 - Interditore straordinario, ruba una marea di palloni. Ma c'è l'altra faccia della medaglia, non verticalizza mai e rallenta tantissimo il possesso. Croce e delizia allo stessmpo, bisogna risolvere il suo equivoco tattico.
Bertolacci 5 - Sembra iniziare benino, ma si perde con il passare dei minuti. Soffre troppo, anche a causa della temperatura, i giovani dell'Inter.
Honda 6 - Non ha fatto malissimo come dicono tutti. Ha recuperato 3 palloni, messo 3 volte i giocatori in condizione di segnare. Non è poi colpa sua se Niang si mangia un gol facile o tirano male di testa. Riporta cmq lo stesso problema che evidenza al Milan, ma mai in Nazionale: eccessiva timidezza.
Niang 5.5: Male rispetto alle ultime uscite in Europa, si mangia un gol grande a tu per tu con Carrizo. Molto impreciso nei tiri. Da rivedere.
Matri 4.5: Si incarta da solo, sbaglia i tempi di fuorigioco 4 su 5, e nell'ulnico fuorigioco che non sbaglia sbaglia pure male un semplice passaggio per Niang (lo insegnano nei pulcini che la palla la si passa avanti, mai dietro).

Abbiati SV
Zapata 6: Essenziale con la sua velocità, bene da centrale, male da terzino
Mexes 7: Il miglior in campo, ha fatto un gol indimenticabile.
Paletta 5.5: Fa il suo dovere, ma per i miei gusti sporca troppe palle.
Montolivo 6: Fa quello che NDJ non riuscirebbe mai fare: cambi di gioco, un minimo di verticalizzazioni.
J Mauri 6: Non si vede molto, ma aiuta la squadra.
Nocerino 5: Osceno, sbaglia troppo e si fa saltare da tutti. Guadagna un minimo di simpatia con il fallaccio su Kondo agli occhi dei milanisti, ma non basta.
Bonaventura 6: Svaria tanto, ma tocca pochi palloni. E cmq si risulta pericoloso con un tiro, deviato. E l'angolo per il super gol di Mexes è suo.
L Adriano 6.5: Aiuta la squadra in fase difensiva, la fa salire e si prende un sacco di botte, temporeggiando. Sarà utile. E quel tunnel ad Andreolli è un'estasi
Bacca 6.5: Altra roba rispetto a Matri. Mette paura la retroguardia neroazzurra con le sue acccelerazioni e intelligenza tattica. E c'è chi storceva il naso.

Miha 6.5: Buona impostazione tattica, considerando che siamo nelle amichevoli estive. Ma l'equivoco NDJ davanti alla difesa fa risolto.


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

io voti ai calciatori non ne dò perché è stata una partita giocata non certo a ritmi altissimi e molto spezzata dai cambi... difficile dire chi stia meglio o peggio tra i nostri giocatori. un bel 6.5 a Mihajlovic per il lavoro che sta facendo ci sta


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma le verticalizzazioni di Montolivo per grazia di Dio dove le hai viste? Bertolacci che soffre per la temperatura...bhò, mi sa che ti sei visto un'altra partita.


----------



## bonvo74 (25 Luglio 2015)

ma suso perchè non ha giocato?


----------



## Tempesta Perfetta (25 Luglio 2015)

Bertolacci (che preciso, a me non piace per niente) l'ho visto con la lingua di fuori già al 5'. E quando rincorreva, lo faceva a fatica. Montolivo regista ha cmq portato più tempi di gioco rispetto a NDJ regista. E Mortovivo lo odio quasi a morte. Ma è innegabile che NDJ davanti alla difesa è un'enorme equivoco tattico. Perchè lì serve un regista, E nella testa di Miha in teoria il regista dovrebbe essere la mezz'ala tecnica, in questo caso l'amatissimo bertolacci.


----------



## HyenaSmith (25 Luglio 2015)

Tempesta Perfetta ha scritto:


> Bertolacci (che preciso, a me non piace per niente) l'ho visto con la lingua di fuori già al 5'. E quando rincorreva, lo faceva a fatica. Montolivo regista ha cmq portato più tempi di gioco rispetto a NDJ regista. E Mortovivo lo odio quasi a morte. Ma è innegabile che NDJ davanti alla difesa è un'enorme equivoco tattico. Perchè lì serve un regista, E nella testa di Miha in teoria il regista dovrebbe essere la mezz'ala tecnica, in questo caso l'amatissimo bertolacci.



Bertolacci era scandaloso di suo, non per la temperatura, non è l'unico a patire il caldo, era palesemente disorientato, senza idee. Montolivo non ha fatto 1 passaggio e l'unica verticalizzazione fatta l'ha pure sbagliata clamorosamente, inoltre è stato nullo anche in fase difensiva. De Jong, nonostante il palese equivoco tattico almeno in fase difensiva è stato più efficace ed è stato un minimo propositivo. Un giocatore fuori ruolo che fa meglio di uno che dovrebbe essere nel suo ruolo è un tutto dire sulla nullità espressa in campo da Montolivo. Tu mi stai dicendo che Montolivo è mezzo voto sotto Bacca e Luiz Adriano, che è una roba che non sta nè in cielo nè in terra.


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Serve un Rui Costa secondo me.



troppa roba serve qui


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Luglio 2015)

bonvo74 ha scritto:


> ma suso perchè non ha giocato?



guardando le formazioni dell'international champions cup mi risulta che entrambe le squadre avessero in distinta 22 giocatori e hanno giocato tutti... probabilmente non potevano inserirne più di 22... suso e cerci probabilmente giocheranno contro il Real


----------



## kundi (25 Luglio 2015)

Guarda che ognuno la vede coi suoi occhi e la capisce con la sua testa, io dico che con De Jong un pallone nell'altra meta campo non ce lo porti, e oggi contro i primavera dell'Inter aveva l'opportunita almeno di provarci, poi se mi dici che in un centrocampo a 3 uno come de Jong ci vuole sono tue valutazioni.


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

Ma secondo voi l'angolo dove ha segnato Mexes era uno schema o Bonaventura ha completamente cannato il cross?


----------



## il condor (25 Luglio 2015)

DL S.V
Calabria 6,5 - Una delle note positive di questa partita.
Alex 6 - Non fa svarioni e dopo Mexes è il meno peggio della nostra difesa.
Ely 5,5 - Non è un giocatore su cui puntare.
De Sciglio 3,5 - Imbarazzante. Un telepass per chiunque.
Poli 4 - Classico giocatore che non noti la sua presenza in campo.
De Jong 6.5 - Buona partita. L'unico che ci metteva grinta e recuperava palloni.
Bertolacci 4 - Perchè?
Honda 5,5 - Molto fumoso però era l'unico nel primo tempo che dava la sensazione di poter fare l'imbucata vincente.
Niang 5: Sembra che non sia mai stato al Genoa. Voglio sperare che non è tornato il Niang che sbaglia gol facili facili. 
Shatush da 12mln 3,5: Speriamo che va via.

Abbiati SV
Zapata 5,5: Un pò troppo pasticcioso.
Mexes 6,5: Gran gol. Per ora è il miglior difensore che abbiamo
Paletta 5.5: Fa il compitino ma non è da Milan.
Montolivo 5,5: Per quanto non mi piace rispetto a Bertolacci è di un'altra categoria.
J Mauri 5,5: Svolge il compitino. Deve fare di più
Nocerino 3,5: Altro da spedire su Marte.
Bonaventura 6: Fa il suo onesto lavoro.
L Adriano 6: Si muove molto però conclude poco. 
Bacca 6.5: Buona partita. Rispetto allo shatush è di un'altra categoria


----------



## bonvo74 (25 Luglio 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> guardando le formazioni dell'international champions cup mi risulta che entrambe le squadre avessero in distinta 22 giocatori e hanno giocato tutti... probabilmente non potevano inserirne più di 22... suso e cerci probabilmente giocheranno contro il Real



ah ok, vabe se cerci si fa una vacanzina anzichè giocare col real è lo stesso


----------



## markjordan (25 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi l'angolo dove ha segnato Mexes era uno schema o Bonaventura ha completamente cannato il cross?


io ho visto punizioni e corner sempre lunghe sul secondo palo
considerando la posizione di mexes (fuori area) penso che possa essere uno schema , salire x non andare a saltare non ha senso , ma cosa ha senso con Mexes ?ahahah


----------



## SuperMilan (25 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi l'angolo dove ha segnato Mexes era uno schema o Bonaventura ha completamente cannato il cross?



Era uno schema. Se ci fai caso i tre giocatori del Milan abbastanza vicini a Mexes partono verso l'area poco prima della battuta per fargli spazio. Poi il fatto che Mexes segni così è un'altra storia, ma quello a me sembra proprio uno schema.


----------



## Fabriman94 (25 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ma secondo voi l'angolo dove ha segnato Mexes era uno schema o Bonaventura ha completamente cannato il cross?


Era chiaramente uno schema. Il gol è stato troppo "perfetto" per non esserlo.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (25 Luglio 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Era chiaramente uno schema. Il gol è stato troppo "perfetto" per non esserlo.



Più che altro Mexès era proprio la, dove di solito non c'è mai nessuno da noi


----------



## Tobi (25 Luglio 2015)

Sinceramente al 25 luglio, ho visto dei segnali positivi circa le idee di sinisa

pressing alto - corsa - verticalizzazioni e compattezza tra i reparti.

L'inter oggi, anche quando aveva dentro: Kondo, Hernanes, Icardi, Guarin, Brozovic, Kovacic, Palacio non ha mai creato praticamente nulla di pericoloso.

Abbiamo comunque bisogno di un centrale di difesa, di un centrocampista forte tecnicamente e dinamico e di Ibrahimovic


----------



## Louis Gara (25 Luglio 2015)

SuperMilan ha scritto:


> Era uno schema. Se ci fai caso i tre giocatori del Milan abbastanza vicini a Mexes partono verso l'area poco prima della battuta per fargli spazio. Poi il fatto che Mexes segni così è un'altra storia, ma quello a me sembra proprio uno schema.



L'ho chiesto perchè mi ricordo che ai tempi della Roma, Mexes veniva utilizzato spesso in schemi del genere. Nel 2007, se non sbaglio, ci segnò un gol molto simile, mettendosi al vertice destro dell'area di rigore nostra su calcio d'angolo.


----------



## Reblanck (25 Luglio 2015)

La squadra è ridicola e poi dai parliamo solo di partite estive....
Al Milan servono 2 difensori e 2 centrocampisti .... Al Milan sopratutto serve di alzare il tasso tecnico della squadra!


----------



## LukeLike (25 Luglio 2015)

osvaldobusatti ha scritto:


> Partita persa in partenza.
> Sto guardando Bayern Muenchen-Inter: nel 1° tempo (0-0) possesso palla assolutamente a favore del BM, che però in avanti non riesce a segnare. Avessero Menèz sarebbero in vantaggio.
> Inter in veloci contropiede su qualche svarione difensivo avversario, ma senza pericoli per Neuer.
> Buon c.campo dell'Inter, buono Kondo, difesa che si salva con continui calci d'angolo.
> ...



Intenditore! Continua a gufarci, te ne prego!


----------



## DannySa (25 Luglio 2015)

Direi che è stata una partita abbastanza anonima, alcune indicazioni dovevano arrivare solo dai nuovi arrivati, mi aspettavo qualcosa di più magari come gioco ma la voglia, la corsa e la volontà di fare pressing alto cercando di recuperare subito palla c'è e si nota molto bene.
Miha per il materiale che ha sta inculcando nella testa dei giocatori alcuni nuovi concetti, mi aspetto che dia equilibrio dietro anche quando magari andiamo in difficoltà, purtroppo siamo ancora work in progress, piuttosto si è notato (come se ce ne fosse bisogno) che a centrocampo è un guazzabuglio di giocatori senza tecnica, gente come De Jong, Poli, Nocerino sono giocatori che al massimo possono fare le riserve, già Bertolacci qualcosa in più può dare e aspetto di vederlo più avanti per capire meglio se è questione di condizione o magari deve ancora inserirsi al meglio (a me non è dispiaciuto ma ora come ora è ingiudicabile).
Bene Calabria, è un terzinino con personalità, senso della posizione e Miha ci sta lavorando su, non mi sorprenderei se fottesse il posto a qualcuno già dalla prima di campionato, bene anche i nuovi che sembrano già abbastanza in palla mentre ho visto benissimo Nocerino, giocatore di cui non possiamo fare a meno né ora né mai, calciatore imprevedibile, vince tutti i contrasti, non va mai in difficoltà e soprattutto non spara mai la palla a casaccio; fondamentale nel water timeout quando ha dato indicazioni, da veterano, a Luiz Adriano, poi da completo aspirante jihadista ha tentato di gambizzare il traditore, non riuscendoci è uscito con gli occhi che stavano per lacrimare in un derby di importanza vitale per la stagione e dove è stato il migliore sotto tutti i punti di vista.
Mancano solo 2 cc, 2 difensori(di cui almeno 2 di questi di livello) e Ibra, ma tanto è presto per fare mercato quindi rimaniamo fiduciosi del resto manca solo mezza squadra titolare e la cessione di 4-5 giocatori, che ci vuole abbiamo sempre il migliore al mondo che sicuramente sistemerà tutto in tempi brevi.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (25 Luglio 2015)

Io per ora rimpiango Van Ginkel, e credo che non dovrò sforzarmi a cambiare idea.


----------



## Fabregas (25 Luglio 2015)

Più che due difensori: una difesa Romagnoli + Mexes così schifo non mi fa, abbiamo poi Paletta (non sarà Thiago Silva o Sergio Ramos ma per ora va benissimo), Zapata ed Ely. Certo non avremo la migliore difesa d'europa ed in Italia la Juve ci è sicuramente superiore, ma il reparto difensivo non lo vedo molto inferiore al resto della serie A.

*Abbiamo invece necessariamente bisogno di centrocampisti * che non siano le copie dei vari Poli o Nocerino, abbiamo bisogno di gente con i piedi che sa cosa deve fare e che abbia qualità. Questo è quello di cui abbiamo urgentemente bisogno e su cui mi concentrerei maggiormente.

In attacco una volta mandati via i vari esuberi (Matri&Cerci su tutti) mi ritengo soddisfatto, se dopo arriva anche Ibra ottimo. Ad oggi con Bacca,Luiz Adriano, Menez, Niang l'attacco non lo butterei via.


----------



## Underhill84 (25 Luglio 2015)

Fabregas ha scritto:


> Più che due difensori: una difesa Romagnoli + Mexes così schifo non mi fa, abbiamo poi Paletta (non sarà Thiago Silva o Sergio Ramos ma per ora va benissimo), Zapata ed Ely. Certo non avremo la migliore difesa d'europa ed in Italia la Juve ci è sicuramente superiore, ma il reparto difensivo non lo vedo molto inferiore al resto della serie A.
> 
> *Abbiamo invece necessariamente bisogno di centrocampisti * che non siano le copie dei vari Poli o Nocerino, abbiamo bisogno di gente con i piedi che sa cosa deve fare e che abbia qualità. Questo è quello di cui abbiamo urgentemente bisogno e su cui mi concentrerei maggiormente.
> 
> In attacco una volta mandati via i vari esuberi (Matri&Cerci su tutti) mi ritengo soddisfatto, se dopo arriva anche Ibra ottimo. Ad oggi con Bacca,Luiz Adriano, Menez, Niang l'attacco non lo butterei via.




Sono totalmente d'accordo. Oggi s'è visto che finchè il centrocampo è riuscito a rimanere organizzato, l'inter (ok con le riservissime) non passava metà campo e quando la passava la difesa non era mai in affanno. Il problema enorme è che siamo incapaci a costruire gioco. Quindi mandiamo in malora tutto il lavoro di pressing perchè poi riperdiamo palla banalmente


----------



## SuperMilan (26 Luglio 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> L'ho chiesto perchè mi ricordo che ai tempi della Roma, Mexes veniva utilizzato spesso in schemi del genere. Nel 2007, se non sbaglio, ci segnò un gol molto simile, mettendosi al vertice destro dell'area di rigore nostra su calcio d'angolo.



Mihajlovic, come gli altri discepoli del Maestro Vio  Montella e Simeone, continuano a lavorare molto sui calci piazzati. Se ci avete fatto caso in queste prime uscite abbiamo fatto molte reti su calcio da fermo.


----------



## Casnop (26 Luglio 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Sono totalmente d'accordo. Oggi s'è visto che finchè il centrocampo è riuscito a rimanere organizzato, l'inter (ok con le riservissime) non passava metà campo e quando la passava la difesa non era mai in affanno. Il problema enorme è che siamo incapaci a costruire gioco. Quindi mandiamo in malora tutto il lavoro di pressing perchè poi riperdiamo palla banalmente


È il tema vero del mercato d'agosto, Zlatan e difesa appaiono quasi minori. Manca l'accensione del gioco al centro del centrocampo, in ripulitura del pallone da chiusure difensive, conseguenza inevitabile della scelta del 4312. Non saremo mai troppo ripetitivi su questo: la discesa negli inferi è iniziata con l'addio di Pirlo quattro anni fa (aggravato, un anno dopo, da quello di Thiago, regista appena una fila dietro), è dalla chiusura di questo buco che parte la risalita verso i Campi Elisi.


----------



## Proteus (26 Luglio 2015)

DannySa ha scritto:


> Direi che è stata una partita abbastanza anonima, alcune indicazioni dovevano arrivare solo dai nuovi arrivati, mi aspettavo qualcosa di più magari come gioco ma la voglia, la corsa e la volontà di fare pressing alto cercando di recuperare subito palla c'è e si nota molto bene.
> Miha per il materiale che ha sta inculcando nella testa dei giocatori alcuni nuovi concetti, mi aspetto che dia equilibrio dietro anche quando magari andiamo in difficoltà, purtroppo siamo ancora work in progress, piuttosto si è notato (come se ce ne fosse bisogno) che a centrocampo è un guazzabuglio di giocatori senza tecnica, gente come De Jong, Poli, Nocerino sono giocatori che al massimo possono fare le riserve, già Bertolacci qualcosa in più può dare e aspetto di vederlo più avanti per capire meglio se è questione di condizione o magari deve ancora inserirsi al meglio (a me non è dispiaciuto ma ora come ora è ingiudicabile).
> Bene Calabria, è un terzinino con personalità, senso della posizione e Miha ci sta lavorando su, non mi sorprenderei se fottesse il posto a qualcuno già dalla prima di campionato, bene anche i nuovi che sembrano già abbastanza in palla mentre ho visto benissimo Nocerino, giocatore di cui non possiamo fare a meno né ora né mai, calciatore imprevedibile, vince tutti i contrasti, non va mai in difficoltà e soprattutto non spara mai la palla a casaccio; fondamentale nel water timeout quando ha dato indicazioni, da veterano, a Luiz Adriano, poi da completo aspirante jihadista ha tentato di gambizzare il traditore, non riuscendoci è uscito con gli occhi che stavano per lacrimare in un derby di importanza vitale per la stagione e dove è stato il migliore sotto tutti i punti di vista.
> Mancano solo 2 cc, 2 difensori(di cui almeno 2 di questi di livello) e Ibra, ma tanto è presto per fare mercato quindi rimaniamo fiduciosi del resto manca solo mezza squadra titolare e la cessione di 4-5 giocatori, che ci vuole abbiamo sempre il migliore al mondo che sicuramente sistemerà tutto in tempi brevi.



Condivido il tuo pensiero Rocky Joe


----------



## Reblanck (26 Luglio 2015)

Dopo una partita sembra che siano tutti fenomeni hahahahah
Non fatevi illusioni,la rosa che abbiamo adesso può lottare al massimo per il 4\5 posto.


----------



## osvaldobusatti (27 Luglio 2015)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Intenditore! Continua a gufarci, te ne prego!



Hai ragione...
Siamo una squadra fortissimi.


----------



## odio23 (12 Agosto 2015)

Jackson chi???


----------

